# URGENTE: Las niñas "violadas" en Burjassot salen en un video JACTANDOSE Y RIENDOSE: "Han detenido a cuatro, quedan dos" "Vamos a salir por la tele"



## Blackest (19 May 2022)

ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.

¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?

Actualización: Los han dejado en libertad vigilada, el juez ha visto la jugada de las tipas


----------



## Boba Fet II (19 May 2022)

Se les nota traumatizadas por la "salvaje violacion".


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (19 May 2022)

Eso da igual, como al parecer los presuntos son moritos, los nacionalpagafantas ya han dictado sentencia y se han puesto la armadura de de salcadoncellas.


----------



## Edge2 (19 May 2022)

Eso es cierto?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (19 May 2022)

Y esta es la realidad detrás de muchas "violaciones" en grupo.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 May 2022)

¡Jajajaja! ¡Yo sí os creo, hermanas!


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 May 2022)

"virgen santa"


----------



## Agosto (19 May 2022)

Esto es real?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (19 May 2022)

Lo gracioso de todo esto es que aunque se vea en sede judicial ese documento donde salen riéndose, la fiscalía y el propio Tribunal harán verdaderas peripecias para poder obviar esto...alegarán que lo están intentando ironizar para poder soportar el dolor...


----------



## arangul (19 May 2022)

senor llevame
si teneis hijos ,comed hierba si hace falta,pero procurad llevarlos a buenos colegios de pago,no hay otra


----------



## elcoto (19 May 2022)

Que podrido esta todo. Lo que se comenta del final de los tiempos va a ser verdad.


----------



## Evil_ (19 May 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> Que podrido esta todo. Lo que se comenta del final de los tiempos va a ser verdad.



Cristo es la salvacion amigo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (19 May 2022)

Jijijijiji chachi piruli, nos haremos famosas tiaaa!!


----------



## CuervoDrogado (19 May 2022)

Pues eso , ya nacen expertas en viogen , Sarna con gusto...


----------



## octopodiforme (19 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Lo gracioso de todo esto es que aunque se vea en sede judicial ese documento donde salen riéndose, la fiscalía y el propio Tribunal harán verdaderas peripecias para poder obviar esto...alegarán que lo están intentando ironizar para poder soportar el dolor...



Condenaron a los Cinco de Pamplona con la gorda en el vídeo contestando que SÍ, a que si quería que se la metieran.


----------



## Escachador (19 May 2022)

¿Pero eso es verdad? Acojonado me quedo. Esto si seria un cambio de guión.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Condenaron a los Cinco de Pamplona con la gorda en el vídeo contestando que SÍ, a que si quería que se la metieran.



Y la respuesta fue bastante clara


----------



## polnet (19 May 2022)

Si esto es verdad, es brutal…


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 May 2022)

Y luego hay algunos que no entienden que las mujeres nacen con un cerebro que no sale del mundo de yupi


----------



## perrosno (19 May 2022)

Ay dio como están las cabezas


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (19 May 2022)

¿Por qué los jóvenes no vocalizan y tienen una dicción penosa?


----------



## Clavisto (19 May 2022)

*Y más de uno que se apartó de la vida, se apartó tan sólo de la chusma: no quería compartir pozo y llama y fruta con la chusma.

Así habló Zaratustra.*


----------



## Gungrave (19 May 2022)

Vaya tela.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 May 2022)

Al final, sobre 1:26, una de ellas dice algo como "no vamos a contar la pasta que nos..."


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Condenaron a los Cinco de Pamplona con la gorda en el vídeo contestando que SÍ, a que si quería que se la metieran.



Y haciendo una comida de culo donde se aprecia absoluta voluntariedad y cero coacción.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (19 May 2022)

Hora de compartir esto en todos mis grupos, al que le pique que me la chupe, esto es realidad a pie de calle pero de la buena.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 May 2022)

Pero luego te crucifican si se te escapa el nombre de la gorda resbaladiza o cuelgas la foto de la de los girasoles...


----------



## SilviuOG (19 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?



A quien se le ocurre meterse con crías de 12 años hay que pegarles un tiro en la nuca...y de paso a quien se les ocurre defender a esos animales.


----------



## Antiparticula (19 May 2022)

Y luego pretenden abolir la prostitución.

Un imposible metafísico ya que ser puta está incardinado en el ADN de la mujer.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (19 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?



Se las ve muy traumadas, sí.

El caballero blanco nuncafollista @Murray's y la obesa misándrica @Lady_A pasen por aquí a pedir perdón
a los muchachos y por vuestro retraso, par de hdlgp


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 May 2022)

SilviuOG dijo:


> A quien se le ocurre meterse con crías de 12 años hay que pegarles un tiro en la nuca...y de paso a quien se les ocurre defender a esos animales.



No tienen 12, tienen 15 y 16. Es que mienten hasta en la edad al dar la noticia.


----------



## wopa (19 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Al final, sobre 1:26, una de ellas dice algo como "no vamos a contar la pasta que nos..."



Correcto. Obviamente estas cosas se hacen por dinero. 

Al final, sobre 1:26, una de ellas dice algo como "no vamos a contar la pasta que nos..."


----------



## Rediooss (19 May 2022)

Si esto es real, a parte de estas dos subnormales los verdaderos hijos de puta son los masss media, o la policía, ¿ o quien coño ha difundido que tenían 12 y 13 años, estas dos niñatas les ha tomado el pelo también a la policía, y los medios a que se dedican, a investigar o a repetir lo que les dicen que digan ?

Es todo tan burdo que hasta esto parece preparado.


----------



## BIackadder (19 May 2022)

Si ésto lo hacen con 12, miedo me da pensar que harán con 21. Hijas de la gran puta.


----------



## Cuncas (19 May 2022)

Vaya paliza que tienen los padres de estas putas energúmenas.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (19 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?



Se las ve muy traumadas, sí.

Entro veo que ni el caballero blanco nuncafollista @Murray's ni la obesa misándrica @Lady_A han pasado por aquí a pedir perdón a los muchachos por calumniarlos ni por ser tan retrasados y me voy, par de hdlgp.


----------



## Araco (19 May 2022)

Esto me recuerda al apuñalador de culos de Londres, Rhynwick Williams. Dicen que estalló la histeria y que muchas mujeres para darse de notar aseguraron que las había atacado el monstruo de Londres, y claro al necesitar un culpable acabaron señalando al tal Williams. Estamos hablando de 1788, imaginaos ahora con la viogen y el sistema educativo.




La educación sexual de niñas y niños de 6 a 12 años. Guía para madres, padres y profesorado de Educación Primaria - Publicaciones - Ministerio de Educación y Formación Profesional



Que esto pase ya no me sorprende, lo que da es horror.


----------



## Antiparticula (19 May 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Hora de compartir esto en todos mis grupos, al que le pique que me la chupe, esto es realidad a pie de calle pero de la buena.



No te lo aconsejo.
Mejor perfil bajo.


----------



## Camaro SS (19 May 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Hora de compartir esto en todos mis grupos, al que le pique que me la chupe, esto es realidad a pie de calle pero de la buena.



Yo voy a esperar un poco, es tan bestia que prefiero esperar confirmacion de su veracidad. De todas formas, si es cierto, es un arma de destruccion masiva . Lo va a ver toda España por whatsapp.


----------



## Antiparticula (19 May 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Vaya paliza que tienen los padres de estas putas energúmenas.



Lo de energúmenas sobra.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 May 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Yo voy a esperar un poco, es tan bestia que prefiero esperar confirmacion de su veracidad. De todas formas, si es cierto, es un arma de destruccion masiva . Lo va a ver toda España por whatsapp.



Sí porque nuestros medios "independientes" no lo van a sacar.


----------



## Risitas (19 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?



Es lo que pasa por acostarse con menores. Como si fuera consentido.... Los menores no pueden consentir nada..

Por eso me parece bien que les metan un puro a los asaltacunas.


----------



## Chino Negro (19 May 2022)

Si eran moronegros al menos tienen un punto a favor


----------



## soldadodedios (19 May 2022)

Aquí ya da igual todo, si total te juzga Jorge Javier y rociito


----------



## Antiparticula (19 May 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por acostarse con menores. Como si fuera consentido.... Los menores no pueden consentir nada..
> 
> Por eso me parece bien que les metan un puro a los asaltacunas.



No pueden porque lo dice la ley.
Pero otras leyes decían otras cosas


----------



## Gigatr0n (19 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Eso es cierto?





Agosto dijo:


> Esto es real?



Aquí se comenta lo que publica una de "las fundadoras" de vox, formación excretada del pepé, aprovechando el descontento de los votontos peperos con su pepé. 

Además el medio -el tuister ese- tampoco es una plataforma de mucha confianza que digamos. No obstante, hay mucha petarda que se dedica a hacer esto para hacerse "famosilla" puesto que se han criado tragando telenovelas y el sálvame.

... vete a saber y, como dijo aquél, "a quién coño le importa". Además, si son morunos... casi que mejor. Lo suyo es darles siempre que se pueda, como hacen ellos.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (19 May 2022)

la indemnización que les van a pagar los moros seguro que les encanta
a los padres les van a hacer cosas chulísimas


----------



## alas97 (19 May 2022)

hay algo que se llama karma... la vida se mueve en ciclos y en círculos. 

así que... todo llega en su momento.

ninguna pena para las que tienen el alma tan negra siendo tan jóvenes. lo que deben ver en sus hogares es el fiel reflejo de su comportamiento.


----------



## inteño (19 May 2022)

Esto tendrá el recorrido que dicte el tono de piel de los implicados.


----------



## elCañonero (19 May 2022)

Dioooooos que pillada loco jajajaja


----------



## Salsa_rosa (19 May 2022)

Si tienen 15 es delito. Con 16 no. Esto por lo que respecta a la ley. 

Pero como lo del "consentimiento" hoy día vale menos que un pagaré de Ruiz Mateos, pues...


----------



## Albion (19 May 2022)

La frase que dice un chaval al final del vídeo lo resume todo.


----------



## Froco (19 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> "virgen santa"



Ni una, ni otra.


----------



## Tanchus (19 May 2022)

SilviuOG dijo:


> A quien se le ocurre meterse con crías de 12 años hay que pegarles un tiro en la nuca...y de paso a quien se les ocurre defender a esos animales.



A quien sí que habría que pegar un tiro en la nuca es a las hijas de puta a las que no les importa arruinar la vida a unos chavales por llenarse el bolsillo o por su cuarto de hora de fama.
Y a los planchabragas que, sabiendo que esto ocurre y no solo no lo denunciáis y lo perseguís, sino que lo defendéis y lo avalais, espero que el tiro no os lo den en la nuca sino en el estómago para que sufrais como perros, planchabragas de los cojones.


----------



## MCC (19 May 2022)

Cada vez entiendo mejor el porqué mi apreciado y respetado @AngloSionista se ha hecho célibe.

¿Qué piensas al respecto de este caso, Anglo? Vaya par de guarrillas eh.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 May 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Ni una, ni otra.



comillas


----------



## Tanchus (19 May 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por acostarse con menores. Como si fuera consentido.... Los menores no pueden consentir nada..
> 
> Por eso me parece bien que les metan un puro a los asaltacunas.



Con 16 años no pueden consentir pero sí abortar sin necesidad de pedir permiso a sus padres. Curioso.


----------



## DonManuel (19 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Condenaron a los Cinco de Pamplona con la gorda en el vídeo contestando que SÍ, a que si quería que se la metieran.



Porque hubo “intimidación ambiental” y no física. Tócate los cojones.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (19 May 2022)

Estas niñatas vienen bien preparadas para "trabajar" en la industria del Genaro. Que verguenza que este vídeo tenga solo 3.000 visualizaciones, esperemos que no lo hagan desaparecer.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (19 May 2022)

Es una mezcla de incultura, relato y necesidad de llamar la atención. 

Antaño se inventaban apariciones y ahí tienes el Palmar de Troya.


----------



## pocholito (19 May 2022)

Para 2030 no se reiran tanto cuando el hambre llegue y sean tan pobres como sus abuelas bisabuelos con su edad y no haya money van a flipar


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2022)

Frase lapidaria al final, jajaja


----------



## pocholito (19 May 2022)

Cuando moros sean mayoría y la sharia se implante ya no se reiran


----------



## Marco Porcio (19 May 2022)

Jajaja con 12 años, a los 12 años estábamos chicos y chicas en el parque jugando todavia a cosas de críos.


----------



## Meridacarbono (19 May 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando educas a tus hijos sin valores y sin ninguna creencia ni moral.
Esto es lo que quieren los rojos para tus hijos e hijas.


----------



## Julc (19 May 2022)

White knights con el culo en llamas.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (19 May 2022)

Irene, fíchalas, que son buenas en lo suyo, o sea en lo tuyo, unas cracks!!


----------



## maxhc (19 May 2022)

Válgame !!!

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maxhc (19 May 2022)

Válgame !!!

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 May 2022)

Las españolas demostrando por millonésima vez por qué somos el país con menor tasa de natalidad de Europa.


----------



## maxhc (19 May 2022)

Válgame !!!

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jevitronka (19 May 2022)

Espero que sean ellas las que vayan a la carcel


----------



## Stelio Kontos (19 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Cuando moros sean mayoría y la sharia se implante ya no se reiran



Allah es grande, pillo turbante.



Marco Porcio dijo:


> Jajaja con 12 años, a los 12 años estábamos chicos y chicas en el parque jugando todavia a cosas de críos.



Ahora si no pierdes la virginidad a los 12 eres un parguela, yo tengo 25 y sigo asín, la muerte en vida hamijo.


----------



## Mike Littoris (19 May 2022)




----------



## pocholito (19 May 2022)

Las niñas de ahora se crían en la abundancia pobres en 2030 mucha van a ser como Cuba venezuela y demás adiós viajecitos y caprichos


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?



Quien siembra vientos, recoge tempestades.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (19 May 2022)

Que ascazo da hezpañia


----------



## maxhc (19 May 2022)

Válgame !!!

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (19 May 2022)

Los de la arandina tambien tenian algo parecido y aún así les metieron 38 años a cada uno.

Ni a de Juana Chaos.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (19 May 2022)

Ole su conyo peludo, al final van a conseguir que el dicho cambie a "más vale una paja al año, que mil polvos en el baño".


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 May 2022)

De 12 a 15 años sí que hay una pequeña diferencia. 

Espero que se pueda saber si ese vídeo es real. Me parece muy fuerte. No tiene sentido inventarse algo así para salir por la tele, y menos siendo multiculturales los acusados (son más vengativos)


----------



## jabalino (19 May 2022)

Esas crías acaban de hacer una locura, una barbaridad que puede poner en peligro su vida. Me explico, están acostumbradas a putear al cuck betazo español, incapaz de defenderse o actuar de forma irracional. Pero aquí parece que se trata de chavales de otro origen. Si les joden la vida ojito, igual no se andan con tonterías. Los españoles y sobre todo las españolas no saben que han votado barbarie y es lo que probablemente muy pronto van a cosechar. 

Cuídense.


----------



## keler (19 May 2022)

Brutal, mañana tendré una charla con mi hijo. Estas cosas me horrorizan.


----------



## XRL (19 May 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Que ascazo da hezpañia



españoles medios,esto es gitanolandia


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

Asco de pais, de medios de políticos y mujeres


----------



## yixikh (19 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 May 2022)

Pero ¿qué sentido tiene salir por la tele por este tema si a los menores les pixelan la cara y tampoco han dicho su nombre?

Se supone que quien quiere salir por tv es para hacerse famoso.


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

Que ansias el feminazismo del pais por sacar historias de violaciones false flag o fake, joder que ansias hasta se las inventan


----------



## Stelio Kontos (19 May 2022)

Gitania no desepsiona, por cosas como esta, vale la pena ser follawaifus master race.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 May 2022)

Si en España vacunan a los niños y niñas de 11 años contra el papiloma venéreo y las verrugas anogenitales es porque tienen sexo a esa edad , no ?


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brvtal-chanel-dice-que-perdio-la-virginidad-a-los-11-anos-con-kevin-el-malote.1788857/ https://www.informacion.es/alicante/2022/05/25/conseller-sanidad-amplia-ninos-12-66522177.html...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 May 2022)

Pues los " niños " son tanos, y son familias muy rencorosas, Ahí lo dejo...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (19 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Los de la arandina tambien tenian algo parecido y aún así les metieron 38 años a cada uno.
> 
> Ni a de Juana Chaos.



A ese caso me refería cuando he dicho que el Tribunal haría verdaderas peripecias para obviar esto...en el Arandina hay un audio de la victima diciendo que cuenta todo E INVENTANDO...mientras se denota que ella sabe perfectamente lo que hacía con ellos.


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

Dictadura feminazi eso es españa

Que agonia vivir en esta sociedad infecta


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

Esto es lo que quiere la Montero, seguid votando PSOE seguid


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 May 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> Es una mezcla de incultura, relato y necesidad de llamar la atención.
> 
> Antaño se inventaban apariciones y ahí tienes el Palmar de Troya.



Localidad muy premiada...


----------



## Derrochaduros (19 May 2022)

No es bueno estás cosas para la credibilidad de la prensa y las mujeres


----------



## Albion (19 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pero ¿qué sentido tiene salir por la tele por este tema si a los menores les pixelan la cara y tampoco han dicho su nombre?
> 
> Se supone que quien quiere salir por tv es para hacerse famoso.



No pidamos peras al olmo, se puede intuir que de inteligencia no andan muy sobradas.


----------



## Hamazo (19 May 2022)

Me acaba de llegar el video antes por wassap. No tienen 12 ni 13 tienen mas de 16 años. Aparte esta rulando por todos lados en wassap.


----------



## vinavil (19 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Pues los " niños " son tanos, y son familias muy rencorosas, Ahí lo dejo...




Me parece que de la etnia son todos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (19 May 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por acostarse con menores. Como si fuera consentido.... Los menores no pueden consentir nada..
> 
> Por eso me parece bien que les metan un puro a los asaltacunas.



Es lo que pasa por acostarse con menores. Como si fuera consentido.... Los menores no pueden consentir nada..

Lo del aborto lo hablamos otro dia?


----------



## aprilia (19 May 2022)

arangul dijo:


> senor llevame
> si teneis hijos ,comed hierba si hace falta,pero procurad llevarlos a buenos colegios de pago,no hay otra



Poco conoces los colegios de pago, son muchísimo peores. La maldad es rampante. La competencia por el estatus es brutal.


----------



## Octubrista (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Esto es lo que quiere la Montero, seguid votando PSOE seguid



En realidad, esos chicos que serán condenados, tienen madres, abuelas, hermanas, etc, y casi con seguridad se han creído que esas "políticas" de "defensa" de la mujer es para ellas una ventaja, hasta que descubren y sufren en su sangre las consecuencias.

A pesar de este hilo, el péndulo ya está de vuelta.

A un sobrino ( en realidad, hijo de una prima) con 18 años, una moza de 22 con la que se enrolló un día en un piscina le montó una situación tremenda cuando el chico no quiso más que ese encuentro.
La histérica le denunció y fue detenido, al final no hubo ni juicio, y cuando salió en libertad, la histérica se hacía la encontradiza para buscarle problemas, el chico cambió de ciudad.

La madre de ese chico, es la típica progre profesora, madre soltera (otro profesor que reconoció el hijo, pero no permitió que ejerciera de padre), y en sus carnes vió cómo a su hijo se lo llevaron de su casita al calabozo.

Como me contaba medio ida y medicada, en una reunión familiar; " la abogada nos dijo que si la chica hubiera sido lista, y hubiera conseguido semen y presentarse en una comisaría, el chico estaría en la cárcel".

Todo son risas y progresismo hasta que les toca.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (19 May 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Me parece que de la etnia son todos.



Pues peor lo pones, ellos solos se "imparten " justicia...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 May 2022)

*EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## remerus (19 May 2022)

Se las ve muy afectadas.


----------



## Octubrista (19 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pero ¿qué sentido tiene salir por la tele por este tema si a los menores les pixelan la cara y tampoco han dicho su nombre?
> 
> Se supone que quien quiere salir por tv es para hacerse famoso.



Pero para su mundo, sus compañeros y compañeras de clase, amigos, barrio, etc, es un exitazo ser "famosas"; que es lo que quieren, ser protagonistas, y también presumir de los machos que son capaces de convocar.

En el fondo no se diferencian de otras especies animales en las que las hembras hacen méritos para reclamar la atención de los machos, y si esos machos son "alfas" (y en el entorno de esas edades y pobre mentalidad, los chicos mayores a sus compañeros, lo son), ellas creen ganar prestigio ante las demás.


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> A ese caso me refería cuando he dicho que el Tribunal haría verdaderas peripecias para obviar esto...en el Arandina hay un audio de la victima diciendo que cuenta todo INVENTANDO...mientras se denota que ella sabe perfectamente lo que hacía con ellos.




Les han cascado 38-años a los Arandina

Aunque no pueden cumpir más de 20años

Cuesta muy caro acercarse a una mujer en este pais. Un riesgo enorme

Aparte malos tiempos para,ser hombres, muy malos..


Ahora van a por los puteros. NUEVO OBJETIVO


----------



## 121 (19 May 2022)

Cada día me gustan menos las mujeres españolas


----------



## mxmanu (19 May 2022)

Míralas que contentas ellas que van a ser famosas.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (19 May 2022)

Pues ojito que puede amanecer Burjassot ensangrentado,son etnianos y ellos tienen su propia justicia.Esta tarde han agredido a los periodistas que estaban cubriendo la noticia en el juzgado ,y decían que todo se lo habían inventado las niñas.


----------



## Abrojo (19 May 2022)

van para Ministras o Secretarias de estado lo mínimo


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Cada día me gustan menos las mujeres españolas



Estas son etnianas pero no distan mucho de las españolas

Mejor buscar mujer en otro.pais


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (19 May 2022)

Alguien sabe los links de los anuncios de estas Puta que tienen en el Pasion ?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 May 2022)

Orquestado esta. Pero No juntan una neurona entre las dos, pinta a servicios secretos o algún rollo raro de esos


----------



## iaGulin (19 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Les han cascado 38-años a los Arandina
> 
> Aunque no pueden cumpir más de 20años
> 
> ...











Vuelco en el caso Arandina: absuelven a uno y los otros dos pasan de 38 años de cárcel a 3-4


La Sala de lo Civil y Penal del Tribunal Superior de Castilla y León corrige a la Audiencia Provincial de Burgos y considera que los exfutbolistas no violaron a la menor sino que abusaron de ella




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## 121 (19 May 2022)

Se han educado en ello y para ellas es lo normal, hacer su vida de la forma más divertida, placentera, entretenida, emocionante posible A COSTA del sufrimiento de los hombres

Desde pequeñas consideran que han adquirido ese derecho


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 May 2022)

Y como no, los medios lo de presunción no existe , están detenidos por violacion,bse conoce que igual ya saben cuál va a ser el veredicto o tienen muy mala idea









Agresión sexual Burjassot: La Policía Nacional detiene a cinco menores de entre 15 y 17 años


Madrugada de tensión en Burjassot. La Policía Nacional ha tenido que desplegar un amplio dispositivo para realizar las detenciones de los menores que violaron




www.lavanguardia.com













Instan el internamiento de cuatro de los cinco menores detenidos por la violación grupal de Burjassot


El quinto arrestado quedará en libertad vigilada con orden de alejamiento de las víctimas - La Policía Nacional envía antidisturbios a la Ciudad de la Justicia tras altercados entre las familias de los arrestados y algunos medios de comunicación




www.levante-emv.com













Detenidos cinco menores por las agresiones sexuales a dos niñas en Burjassot


El último arresto se produjo poco antes de las diez de la noche, sin que hasta el momento se ofrezcan más datos sobre las circunstancias y el lugar del suceso ni las edades de las víctimas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Klapaucius (19 May 2022)

Soy el primero que sintió asco y rabia por los voladores al oír la violación en los medios. Viendo el video me temo que son inocentes y los han condenado falsamente.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (19 May 2022)

Me espero un nuevo giro de guión con todos contagiados mañana de viruela del mono


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (19 May 2022)

Pero no son todos jichos? Respetemos sus costumbres.


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Vuelco en el caso Arandina: absuelven a uno y los otros dos pasan de 38 años de cárcel a 3-4
> 
> 
> La Sala de lo Civil y Penal del Tribunal Superior de Castilla y León corrige a la Audiencia Provincial de Burgos y considera que los exfutbolistas no violaron a la menor sino que abusaron de ella
> ...



Bueno pues entonces serán 8 o 9 años

A ti te parece normal tanto castigo?


----------



## Klapaucius (19 May 2022)

Guardad el video que seguro se lo tumban en nada


----------



## Dj Puesto (19 May 2022)

Los aguilillas que se pensaban que habían plantado la pica en flandes tienen que estar viviendo una experiencia enriquecedora , seguro que a partir de ahora van a estar muy confiados tratando con seres de luz


----------



## Murray's (19 May 2022)

WOKE que es eso?

El único woke que conozco es el peludo gigante de starwars


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (19 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Les han cascado 38-años a los Arandina
> 
> Aunque no pueden cumpir más de 20años
> 
> ...



La gente no es consciente hasta que punto un hombre está JODIDO si una mujer quiere joderlo.

Estoy hasta los cojones de lidiar todos los días con feminazis, y sus políticas de mierda.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (19 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> WOKE que es eso?
> 
> El único woke que conozco es el peludo gigante de starwars



Progresismo absurdo.


----------



## iaGulin (19 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Bueno pues entonces serán 8 o 9 años
> 
> A ti te parece normal tanto castigo?



No digo que lo sea, ni los 3 que les cayeron al final a dos de ellos.


----------



## Joaquim (19 May 2022)

La Periolista de la Sandra Golpe ya las llamaba Victimas en Gangrena3, y decía que la culpa era tuya, que ves porno.





__





A3 NOTICIAS: Si ves porno, estás fomentando las violaciones grupales.


Ellas son más guarras que nosotros y nadie dice nada tampoco. Ya lo han dicho bien, una zorra sube una foto en tanga enseñando medio coño fuera y eso se llama empoderamiento. A TOMAR POR CULO. y si un tio sube una foto una foto suya enseñando el pizarrin en un salido o un degereado y mas si...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lady_A (19 May 2022)

Basicamente no entiendo nada. 




Klapaucius dijo:


> Soy el primero que sintió asco y rabia por los voladores al oír la violación en los medios. Viendo el video me temo que son inocentes y los han condenado falsamente.



Me too.


----------



## blatet (19 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Y esta es la realidad detrás de muchas "violaciones" en grupo.



Es la realidad de la gran mayoría de "violaciones", grupales o no.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (19 May 2022)

121 dijo:


> Cada día me gustan menos las mujeres españolas



Pues espera a tratar con el resto, que además son unas muertas de hambre.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (19 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> La Periolista de la Sandra Golpe ya las llamaba Victimas en Gangrena3, y decía que la culpa era tuya, que ves porno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviamente el porno degrada cualquier sociedad pero no, el porno no es el problema en este caso, el problema es la ingeniería social, el porno es una herramienta más de algo más complejo y a un nivel por arriba, como poco.

Aunque bueno, la culpa siempre es nuestra, eso por descontado.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (19 May 2022)

blatet dijo:


> Es la realidad de la gran mayoría de "violaciones", grupales o no.



Exacto.


----------



## Lady_A (19 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> De 12 a 15 años sí que hay una pequeña diferencia.
> 
> Espero que se pueda saber si ese vídeo es real. Me parece muy fuerte. No tiene sentido inventarse algo así para salir por la tele, y menos siendo multiculturales los acusados (son más vengativos)




Las van coser a abracites. ¿Ellas no parecen etnianas? ¿o si lo son? Solo me lo explico que lo sean y se sientan seguras. Pero hay que ser absurda para montarse esa peli cuando ni se le van a ver sus caras, ni la van a reconocer salvo los etnianos y desde luego no van a ser famosas.

Sobre la edad puede tener 15 (es la de la mascara) o 12 para 13 que es lo que dicen. No me puedo creer que policía, fiscalía, jueces y los periolistos sean tan tontos. Mas que nada porque en las tertulias suele haber ex policías y periodistas que directamente habla con la policía. Les hubieran desmentido alguien ya o dado un toque. Así que lo de la edad yo no me lo creo


----------



## Stelio Kontos (19 May 2022)

Grazie Antonio!


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (19 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Las van coser a abracites. ¿Ellas no parecen etnianas? ¿o si lo son? Solo me lo explico que lo sean y se sientan seguras. Pero hay que ser absurda para montarse esa peli cuando ni se le van a ver sus caras, ni la van a reconocer salvo los etnianos y desde luego no van a ser famosas.
> 
> Sobre la edad puede tener 15 (es la de la mascara) o 12 para 13 que es lo que dicen. No me puedo creer que policía, fiscalía, jueces y los periolistos sean tan tontos. Mas que nada porque en las tertulias suele haber ex policías y periodistas que directamente habla con la policía. Les hubieran desmentido alguien ya o dado un toque. Así que lo de la edad yo no me lo creo



Igual no tiene ni DNI y hay que estimarle la edad con una radiografía de la muñeca. Vaya busted a saber.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (19 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Las van coser a abracites. ¿Ellas no parecen etnianas? ¿o si lo son? Solo me lo explico que lo sean y se sientan seguras. Pero hay que ser absurda para montarse esa peli cuando ni se le van a ver sus caras, ni la van a reconocer salvo los etnianos y desde luego no van a ser famosas.
> 
> Sobre la edad puede tener 15 (es la de la mascara) o 12 para 13 que es lo que dicen. No me puedo creer que policía, fiscalía, jueces y los periolistos sean tan tontos. Mas que nada porque en las tertulias suele haber ex policías y periodistas que directamente habla con la policía. Les hubieran desmentido alguien ya o dado un toque. Así que lo de la edad yo no me lo creo




Calla hdlgp calumniadora, nada de violación obesa misándrica.

Pide perdón por el retraso y por calumniar a los muchachos hdlgp.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (19 May 2022)

Si absolutamente todos los medios de comunicación dan por válida la información de que las víctimas tienen 12 y 13, Salvo Cristina Seguí, que dice por lo _bajini _que tienen 16... De momento me quedo con la versión oficial.

Aunque si luego se desdicen, tampoco me sorprendería.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (19 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Igual no tiene ni DNI y hay que estimarle la edad con una radiografía de la muñeca. Vaya busted a saber.



Digo yo que, aunque no tengan DNI, los padres las habrán inscrito en el Registro Civil, estarán escolarizadas, dadas de alta en la SS, y se acordarán de su fecha de nacimiento.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (19 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Igual no tiene ni DNI y hay que estimarle la edad con una radiografía de la muñeca. Vaya busted a saber.



Hoy en dia están todos registrados para las paguitas.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 May 2022)




----------



## jotace (19 May 2022)

Hagas lo que hagas bajate las bragas.

Puro trauma.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 May 2022)

el feminismo es una ideologia de odio supremacista y se lo estan metiendo en el cole todos los dias, va a ser una generacion de mujeres que nunca podra querer a los hombres, autenticos monstruos a los que ningun hombre querra acercarse.


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 May 2022)

Ley 1: Si uno ha acusado y ha embrujado a otro y no puede justificarse, es pasible de muerte.

Ley 2: Si uno embrujó a otro y no puede justificarse, el embrujado irá al río, se arrojará; si el río lo ahoga, el que lo ha embrujado heredará su casa; si el río lo absuelve y lo devuelve salvo, el brujo es pasible de muerte y el embrujado tomará su casa.

Ley 3: Si uno en un proceso ha dado testimonio de cargo y no ha probado la palabra que dijo, si este proceso es por un crimen que podría acarrear la muerte, este hombre es pasible de muerte.

Ley 4: Si se ha prestado un testimonio semejante en un proceso de trigo y plata, recibirá la pena de este proceso.

Ley 5: Si un juez ha sentenciado en un proceso y dado un documento sellado (una tablilla) con su sentencia, y luego cambió su decisión, este juez será convicto de haber cambiado la sentencia que había dictado y pagará hasta 12 veces el reclamo que motivó el proceso y públicamente se le expulsará de su lugar en el tribunal y no participará más con los jueces en un proceso.

Ley 6: Si uno robó el tesoro del dios o del palacio, recibirá la muerte y el que hubiere recibido de su mano el objeto robado, recibirá la muerte.

Ley 7: Si uno compró o recibió en depósito, sin testigos ni contrato, oro, plata, esclavo varón o hembra, buey o carnero, asno o cualquier otra cosa, de manos de un hijo de otro o de un esclavo de otro, es asimilado a un ladrón y pasible de muerte.

Ley 8: Si uno robó un buey, un carnero, un asno, un cerdo o una barca al dios o al palacio, si es la propiedad de un dios o de un palacio, devolverá hasta 30 veces, si es de un muskenun, devolverá hasta 10 veces. Si no puede cumplir, es pasible de muerte.

Ley 9: Si uno que perdió algo lo encuentra en manos de otro, si aquel en cuya mano se encontró la cosa perdida dice: "Un vendedor me lo vendió y lo compré ante testigos"; y si el dueño del objeto perdido dice: "Traeré testigos que reconozcan mi cosa perdida", el comprador llevará al vendedor que le vendió y los testigos de la venta; y el dueño de la cosa perdida llevará los testigos que conozcan su objeto perdido; los jueces examinarán sus palabras. Y los testigos de la venta, y los testigos que conozcan la cosa perdida dirán ante el dios lo que sepan. El vendedor es un ladrón, será muerto. El dueño de la cosa perdida la recuperará. El comprador tomará en la casa del vendedor la plata que había pagado.

Ley 10: Si el comprador no ha llevado al vendedor y los testigos de la venta; si el dueño de la cosa perdida ha llevado los testigos que conozcan su cosa perdida: El comprador es un ladrón, será muerto. El dueño de la cosa perdida la recuperará.

Ley 11: Si el dueño de la cosa perdida no ha llevado los testigos que conozcan la cosa perdida: Es culpable, ha levantado calumnia, será muerto.

Ley 12: Si el vendedor ha ido al destino (ha muerto), el comprador tomará hasta 5 veces en la casa del vendedor del objeto de la reclamación de este proceso.

Ley 13: Si este hombre no tiene sus testigos cerca, los jueces fijarán un plazo de hasta 6 meses; si al sexto mes no ha traido sus testigos, es culpable y sufrirá el castigo de este proceso.

Ley 14: Si uno robó el hijito de un hombre libre, será muerto.

Ley 15: Si uno sacó un esclavo o esclava del palacio, un esclavo o esclava de un muskenum, será muerto.

Ley 16: Si uno alberga en su casa un esclavo o esclava prófugos del palacio o de un muskenum, y no lo hace salir al requerimiento del mayordomo, el dueño de casa será muerto.

Ley 17: Si uno capturó en el campo un esclavo o esclava prófugos y lo llevó a su dueño, el dueño del esclavo le dará dos siclos de plata.

Ley 18: Si este esclavo se niega a dar el nombre de su amo, se lo llevará al palacio y su secreto será allí develado, y se lo devolverá al amo.

Ley 19: Si uno guarda al esclavo en su casa y se lo encuentra en su poder, este hombre sufrirá la muerte.

Ley 20: Si en esclavo se escapa de las manos de su captor, Baste lo jurará al amo del esclavo, y será libre de responsabilidad.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (19 May 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Digo yo que, aunque no tengan DNI, los padres las habrán inscrito en el Registro Civil, estarán escolarizadas, dadas de alta en la SS, y se acordarán de su fecha de nacimiento.



Son gitanos, claro que se acuerdan de su fecha de nacimiento, otra cosa es que te la digan y hagan todas las trampas posibles para aprovecharse del sistema que tanto detestan. Yo haría lo mismo, si pudiese, Sr. policía. Pero no soy yo, es el cariñena, que se apoderó de mi.


----------



## Archibald (20 May 2022)

Están casi tan traumatizadas como la puta gorda coquera sosiata que le comió el culo a los sevillanos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 May 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Y como no, los medios lo de presunción no existe , están detenidos por violacion,bse conoce que igual ya saben cuál va a ser el veredicto o tienen muy mala idea



Hombre, han hablado hasta de partes médicos con signos de violación. Una supuestamente escapó , no querían denunciar de buenas a primeras, etc...todo eso son indicios de que puede ser verdad.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 May 2022)

el feminismo es una ideologia de odio supremacista y se lo estan metiendo en el cole todos los dias, va a ser una generacion de mujeres que nunca podra querer a los hombres, autenticos monstruos a los que ningun hombre querra acercarse.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 May 2022)

ojo, 15 y 16 años, responsablidad penal, denuncia falsa, simulacion de delito, delito de odio, y puede que agresion sexual, uno de los chicos tambien tiene menos de 16 años, esto es lo que trae la gente como irene montero...


----------



## Klapaucius (20 May 2022)

Me acaban de tumbar la cuenta en forocoches por abrir un hilo igual que este. Y por supuesto, el hilo, lo han borrado. En fin ...


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Hoy en dia están todos registrados para las paguitas.



Como no sean chotas de la policía olvídate de registros y localizaciones, las paguitas las cobran igual.


----------



## Camaro SS (20 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pero ¿qué sentido tiene salir por la tele por este tema si a los menores les pixelan la cara y tampoco han dicho su nombre?
> 
> Se supone que quien quiere salir por tv es para hacerse famoso.



Entre los gilipollas de sus compañeros van ser la leche, con eso y el dinero ya son famosas


----------



## 21creciente (20 May 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Me acaban de tumbar la cuenta en forocoches por abrir un hilo igual que este. Y por supuesto, el hilo, lo han borrado. En fin ...



Si, lo acabo de ver en directo


----------



## Cosme Oriol (20 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hombre, han hablado hasta de partes médicos con signos de violación. Una supuestamente escapó , no querían denunciar de buenas a primeras, etc...todo eso son indicios de que puede ser verdad.



Indicio no es prueba de nada aunque claro eso era antes


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 May 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Indicio no es prueba de nada aunque claro eso era antes



Ya. Solo estoy explicando por qué me lo creí.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (20 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Están perfectamente registrados, para las paguitas.



Y en los partes médicos que han presentado también viene la fecha de nacimiento.



ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Son gitanos, claro que se acuerdan de su fecha de nacimiento, otra cosa es que te la digan y hagan todas las trampas posibles para aprovecharse del sistema que tanto detestan. Yo haría lo mismo, si pudiese, Sr. policía. Pero no soy yo, es el cariñena, que se apoderó de mi.



Que diga misa.

A los MENAs se les hace la radiografía porque no hay nadie a quien preguntar ni forma inmediata de documentarlos. Este no es el caso.


----------



## Chispeante (20 May 2022)

¿No está ocurriendo en demasiadas ocasiones como para que estalle de una puta vez la monstruosidad feminazi-transmaricabollo?

- El caso Juana Rivas (está en mi casa)
-El caso de los del Arandina.
-El del marica que se tatuó en una orgía en lugar de ser una agresión.
-Este que tiene muy mala pinta.

Es demencial, aberrante, inconcebible el nivel de esclavitud de los hombre españoles. Están siendo humillados con unas leyes salvajes en su contra, con campañas mediáticas brutales y siguen poniendo el culo y votando a partidos que les convierten en seres a la altura de animales de granja (tal vez ni eso). VOX, que tampoco es la solución, debería tener voto del 99% de los hombres españoles entre 18 y 100 años, y el de cualquier mujer con un mínimo de sentido de la justicia


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 May 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Entre los gilipollas de sus compañeros van ser la leche, con eso y el dinero ya son famosas



¿Qué dinero? por ser violada no se recibe dinero. Y los violadores tampoco las van a indemnizar, ni sus padres.


----------



## Camaro SS (20 May 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> No es bueno estás cosas para la credibilidad de la prensa y las mujeres



Para las mujeres si. Esto abre los ojos a muchas. Conozca a mas de una madre joven que prefiere el programa educativo de Vox aun sin conocerlo. Estos casos suman para los tradicionalistas y restan para el progrerio.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (20 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Qué dinero? por ser violada no se recibe dinero. Y los violadores tampoco las van a indemnizar, ni sus padres.



De eso nada.

Derechos de las víctimas de delitos sexuales... Busca en Google.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Si tienen 15 es delito. Con 16 no. Esto por lo que respecta a la ley.
> 
> Pero como lo del "consentimiento" hoy día vale menos que un pagaré de Ruiz Mateos, pues...



si los "presuntos" son también menores de edad y el sexo es consentido no es delito.

Si una chica de 15 tiene relaciones con uno de 17 no es delito, si lo tiene con uno de 18-19 puede depender de diversos factores, pero normalmente tampoco es delito. Si uno de 40 lo hace con una de 12 va a la cárcel de cabeza.

Una violación es delito siempre, sin importar la edad, pero en el sexo consentido influye la edad de los dos participantes.


----------



## brickworld (20 May 2022)

Vaya vaya qué buenas putillas.... Con estas taradas del coño adolescente. O hace falta ir de putas ahora que esta prohibido
Solo asegúrate que no salga el tiktok de los cojones posterior


----------



## 21creciente (20 May 2022)

Están borrando todos los temas referentes en Forocoches

Puto ilitri vendido


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 May 2022)

¿por qué decís que son "amegos"? Por mis informaciones parece que son de la etnia, pero aun no lo tengo confirmado, aunque parece que apunta a etnianos.

Y eso encajaría mas, quedan con los "malotes" para fardar en el instituto


----------



## DOM + (20 May 2022)

Veamos

1)No tengo redes sociales pero, no estan haciendo un directo? Es decir, hay 50 personas oyendo eso en directo. Que esperaban que nadie hablase?

2) El plan es claro, que ni hombres ni mujeres quieran al final juntarse. Unos por miedo a ser denunciados y otras por miedo a ser violadas.
Pero solo con el hombre blanco, claro. El miedo a la violación es mas difícil de conseguir, ya que muchas chicas saben con quien no ir.

Pero el miedo a la denuncia...lo siento por los solteros en España que salgan a ligar. Aunque nos puede tocar a todos.

Tuve un caso de una chica que me dejaba notas en la moto. Llámame, vamos a tomar un cafe, etc

Era la madre de una alumna. Mujer del este, de muy buen ver. Tuvo a su hija joven y estaba aun en su prime 25 años. No, no pondre fotos. Tampoco las tengo. Pero estaba buena.

Tengo pareja. Cuando le dije con tacto, que me sentía halagado pero que no podia ser...se hizo la loca. Ahí yo creo que se me cambió la cara. Su actuación fue pésima se la veia descolocada y además la cago porque yo no le dije ni donde encontré las notas pero a ella se le escapó...
Pero nada que ella no habia puesto las notas... Lo peor es que era directamente una acosadora. Si salia de mi casa salía ella (era vecina), si iba al super entraba corriendo de repente, siempre estaba observando y ponia a su hija de excusa para pararme por la calle y hablarme.

Os lo aseguro, parece de risa agobiarse porque una mujer de buen ver te acose pero no lo es. Y menos si luego queda despechada.

Por "suerte" a la semana de su despecho me jodi la rodilla y acabé el curso encerrado en casa con la pata tiesa pero tranquilo. Me cambié de colegio y de ciudad para el próximo curso.

Han pasado años, guardo las notas por si cualquier cosa. La letra es la misma de sus notas en la agenda de la niña. También puse al corriente a dirección y a un sindicato que me dijo como proceder. Los sindicatos son unos vagos y mangantes pero la mujer que me atendió almenos me escuchó y lo tomó en serio. Cuando las mujeres te hablan en la intimidad y se sinceran, si les caes bien te dicen y aconsejan que tengas cuidado con las mujeres que son muy malas. Esto me lo ha dicho una sindicalista muy feminista que ahora tiene un puesto importante dentro de su sindicato...

Al final no activamos el protocolo de acoso porque le dije que iba a intentar solucionarlo de buenas.

Sinceramente, se pasa mal porque te pueden joder la vida. Si despechada dice que el otro dia por la calle le hiciste algo yo ya, solo por eso, voy al cuartelillo.

Al año siguiente, los excompañeros me dijeron que al no verme en el colegio preguntó por mi que queria hablar de una calificación que le puse a su hija...

Es enfermizo que esto nos esté pasando. No se qué podemos hacer pero señores y señoras (las que queden decentes) tenemos que hacer algo. Mujeres no sigais el juego a estas hdp, pensad en vuestros padres, hermanos, hijos...no seas escoria como ellas. No sigais su agenda.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (20 May 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Y en los partes médicos que han presentado también *viene la fecha de nacimiento*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La fecha de nacimiento de las que van a parir al hospital, ni puta idea de cuántas son, pero sé que hay un resto al albedrío del patriarca porque le preñaron a la hija y no quiere abortar por ...cosas de ellos que no me quiero molestar en entender. Verdad o mentira?


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 May 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> De eso nada.
> 
> Derechos de las víctimas de delitos sexuales... Busca en Google.




Venga ya. No cobran un dinero contante y sonante por haber sido violadas. No cobran ni dinero público ni suelen cobrar lo que deben pagar los denunciados (suelen ser insolventes)
Las ayudas son limitadas y bajo condiciones. No se cobra por sistema, y no hay paguitas por violación.

Dudo que unas niñatas adolescentes se metan en esos fregados por dinero.


----------



## Camaro SS (20 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Obviamente el porno degrada cualquier sociedad pero no, el porno no es el problema en este caso, el problema es la ingeniería social, el porno es una herramienta más de algo más complejo y a un nivel por arriba, como poco.
> 
> Aunque bueno, la culpa siempre es nuestra, eso por descontado.



Cierto. Es evidente que si los gobiernos quisieran, ningun menor tendria acceso al porno en un par de clicks.


----------



## Alfa555 (20 May 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Y la respuesta fue bastante clara



Estaba coaccionada ..no os enterais .


----------



## Salsa_rosa (20 May 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> si los "presuntos" son también menores de edad y el sexo es consentido no es delito.
> 
> Si una chica de 15 tiene relaciones con uno de 17 no es delito, si lo tiene con uno de 18-19 puede depender de diversos factores, pero normalmente tampoco es delito. Si uno de 40 lo hace con una de 12 va a la cárcel de cabeza.
> 
> Una violación es delito siempre, sin importar la edad, pero en el sexo consentido influye la edad de los dos participantes.



Tiene usted razón. Mi comentario partía del supuesto de que son adultos...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (20 May 2022)

Sinceramente ,viviré más tranquilo cuando haya cámaras en todas las esquinas , en los coches , calles, en todas partes .


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 May 2022)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Ley 1: Si uno ha acusado y ha embrujado a otro y no puede justificarse, es pasible de muerte.
> 
> Ley 2: Si uno embrujó a otro y no puede justificarse, el embrujado irá al río, se arrojará; si el río lo ahoga, el que lo ha embrujado heredará su casa; si el río lo absuelve y lo devuelve salvo, el brujo es pasible de muerte y el embrujado tomará su casa.
> 
> ...



el codigo de hammu manda, betillas


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (20 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Venga ya. No cobran un dinero contante y sonante por haber sido violadas. No cobran ni dinero público ni suelen cobrar lo que deben pagar los denunciados (suelen ser insolventes)
> Las ayudas son limitadas y bajo condiciones. No se cobra por sistema, y no hay paguitas por violación.
> 
> Dudo que unas niñatas adolescentes se metan en esos fregados por dinero.



No no, yo no digo que se hayan metido por dinero.

Digo que las víctimas por delitos sexuales sí cobran una indemnización, la cual viene recogida en la sentencia. Y en caso de insolvencia del condenado, se solicita al estado.

2. De ayudas económicas. 

• La víctima recibirá la ayuda económica que el juez diga en la sentencia y que tendrá que pagar el culpable del delito. 
• Las ayudas económicas se marcan en las leyes, según el daño producido por el delito en la persona. 
• La víctima también podrá recibir ayudas públicas, cuando el culpable no se descubra, o no tenga dinero para pagar por el daño sufrido por la víctima. 
• La víctima de delito sexual con daño a su salud mental tendrá derecho a ayudas médicas para su recuperación. Estas ayudas tienen un límite de dinero. 
• Las víctimas que necesiten ayudas económicas, podrán recibir una cantidad económica antes de la sentencia.


----------



## Alfa555 (20 May 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por acostarse con menores. Como si fuera consentido.... Los menores no pueden consentir nada..
> 
> Por eso me parece bien que les metan un puro a los asaltacunas.



Eso no es exactamente así .... Que edad tienen los acusados ?


----------



## Cormac (20 May 2022)

El abogado defensor se va a frotar las manos con ese vídeo. 
Aunque capaces son de no admitirlo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Obviamente el porno degrada cualquier sociedad pero no, el porno no es el problema en este caso, el problema es la ingeniería social, el porno es una herramienta más de algo más complejo y a un nivel por arriba, como poco.
> 
> Aunque bueno, la culpa siempre es nuestra, eso por descontado.



desde que en el 2008 las putas tias de mierda se pillaron el primer iphone, con la facilidad para subir fotos de sus coños y de sus papos a internet, han convertido el puto internet, que era antes de eso era la polla, en un altar al coño y al papo

es TODO lo que han hecho

son de una inutilidad MANIFIESTA, una incapacidad insuperable

y no lo digo yo, lo dice la HISTORIA DE LA PUTA HUMANIDAD AL COMPLETO


----------



## DOM + (20 May 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Sinceramente ,viviré más tranquilo cuando haya cámaras en todas las esquinas , en los coches , calles, en todas partes .



Creo que eso es justamente lo que quieren. estan jodiendonos tanto para que al final no es que impongan un estado policial, sino que lo pidamos.

Es jodidamente perverso. Ceder todo al Estado s voluntad, que se lo pidamos.
Ni orwell imaginaria esto


----------



## romeoalfa (20 May 2022)

Me gustaria saber si tambien masturbaban “por instinto” cuando uno se sacaba la polla y ,si acomodaba su posición para facilitar la penetración


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (20 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> desde que en el 2008 las putas tias de mierda se pillaron el primer iphone, con la facilidad para subir fotos de sus coños y de sus papos a internet, han convertido el puto internet, que era antes de eso era la polla, en un altar al coño y al papo
> 
> es TODO lo que han hecho
> 
> ...



Alpiste para los pollos, hamijo Baltasar.


----------



## romeoalfa (20 May 2022)

Abubilla73 dijo:


> Claramente, la niñas están en shock



Tanto como la gorda que ganó una pasta en indemnizaciones y que todos sabemos que fue una patraña


----------



## Cosme Oriol (20 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> ¿No está ocurriendo en demasiadas ocasiones como para que estalle de una puta vez la monstruosidad feminazi-transmaricabollo?
> 
> - El caso Juana Rivas (está en mi casa)
> -El caso de los del Arandina.
> ...



El de la manada también se oye que alguna feminazi de paisano captó a la chica y la "asesoró" ... y acabo denunciando su arrepentimiento de orgia de borrachos como una violación grupal heteropatriarcado ultraderechas

En cambio la trama mallorquina apenas se toca


----------



## Alfa555 (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> A ese caso me refería cuando he dicho que el Tribunal haría verdaderas peripecias para obviar esto...en el Arandina hay un audio de la victima diciendo que cuenta todo E INVENTANDO...mientras se denota que ella sabe perfectamente lo que hacía con ellos.



A ver .. el caso Arandina tiene serios matices .
En primer lugar ,si los chicos hubiesen tenido 17 o 18 años seguramente no estarían condenados .


----------



## Rael (20 May 2022)

Dice la leyenda, que cada 22 años, durante 22 dias cierto demonio sumerio que ronda los cortijos de yonkis valencianos necesita comer.


----------



## ·TUERTO (20 May 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> *Y más de uno que se apartó de la vida, se apartó tan sólo de la chusma: no quería compartir pozo y llama y fruta con la chusma.
> 
> Así habló Zaratustra.*


----------



## lefebre (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Lo gracioso de todo esto es que aunque se vea en sede judicial ese documento donde salen riéndose, la fiscalía y el propio Tribunal harán verdaderas peripecias para poder obviar esto...alegarán que lo están intentando ironizar para poder soportar el dolor...



No. Siempre que hay etnia o moretes de por medio, es la justificación que suelen usar para no inculpar a nadie.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 May 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> No no, yo no digo que se hayan metido por dinero.
> 
> Digo que las víctimas por delitos sexuales sí cobran una indemnización, la cual viene recogida en la sentencia. Y en caso de insolvencia del condenado, se solicita al estado.
> 
> ...



¿El Estado?    

Lo de "podrán recibir" y todo eso queda muy bien, pero al menos hasta ahora no se está cumpliendo. Los insolventes no pagan y no es tan fácil que el Estado pague por ellos.


----------



## urbi et orbi (20 May 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> Es una mezcla de incultura, relato y necesidad de llamar la atención.
> 
> Antaño se inventaban apariciones y ahí tienes el Palmar de Troya.



la aparición de la virgen Maria en Fátima Portugal a los tres niños pastores es un ejemplo más.
veo que era recurrente en esa época


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 May 2022)

si la de 16 ha tenido relaciones sexuales con el de 15 es violacion de ella a el.


----------



## Felson (20 May 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> Esto es real?



No, es fake, como todo lo real (con perdón, Juancar y familia).


----------



## urbi et orbi (20 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si en España vacunan a los niños y niñas de 11 años contra el papiloma venéreo y las verrugas anogenitales es porque tienen sexo a esa edad , no ?
> 
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brvtal-chanel-dice-que-perdio-la-virginidad-a-los-11-anos-con-kevin-el-malote.1788857/ https://www.informacion.es/alicante/2022/05/25/conseller-sanidad-amplia-ninos-12-66522177.html...
> ...



no solo en España
esa vacuna es muy peligrosa hay casos de niñas con efectos adversos muy graves 
yo me la pasé por el forro de los cojones a vacunar mi hija 
es muy duro tener hijos hoy en dia todo va en contra la familia tradicional


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (20 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿El Estado?
> 
> Lo de "podrán recibir" y todo eso queda muy bien, pero al menos hasta ahora no se está cumpliendo. Los insolventes no pagan y no es tan fácil que el Estado pague por ellos.



Creo que la celeridad en la tramitación dependerá de los vientos políticos que soplen en cada momento.

En los tiempos que corren, no creo que haya mucha resistencia.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (20 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> De 12 a 15 años sí que hay una pequeña diferencia.
> 
> Espero que se pueda saber si ese vídeo es real. Me parece muy fuerte. No tiene sentido inventarse algo así para salir por la tele, y menos siendo multiculturales los acusados (son más vengativos)



Si son mutis ya veras que rision.


Baltasar G thang dijo:


> desde que en el 2008 las putas tias de mierda se pillaron el primer iphone, con la facilidad para subir fotos de sus coños y de sus papos a internet, han convertido el puto internet, que era antes de eso era la polla, en un altar al coño y al papo
> 
> es TODO lo que han hecho
> 
> ...



Mira que los moruves me dan asquete pero en ciertos temas empiezas a entender por que son asi.


----------



## Abrojo (20 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> ¿No está ocurriendo en demasiadas ocasiones como para que estalle de una puta vez la monstruosidad feminazi-transmaricabollo?
> 
> - El caso Juana Rivas (está en mi casa)
> -El caso de los del Arandina.
> ...



y más que habrá. La tía aquella que se autoselló el coño con pegamento para fingir una agresión sexual, no sé muy bien por qué, recuerdo ahora


----------



## Adhoc (20 May 2022)

uffffff...


----------



## ashe (20 May 2022)

Luego se quejarán cuando los ataques REALES contra estas se dispare...

El precio de dar voz y voto a la mujer... por eso algunos queremos legalizar los vientres de alquiler


----------



## Le Truhan (20 May 2022)

Burjasot es un pueblo donde gobierna 40 años el prisoe, no va a haber bondad alguna.


----------



## DOM + (20 May 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Me acaban de tumbar la cuenta en forocoches por abrir un hilo igual que este. Y por supuesto, el hilo, lo han borrado. En fin ...



hace unos años en ForoCoches en un hilo de un filoetarra sobre la fiesta de bienvenida al carnicero de mondragon discutí con este sobre como podian ser tan hdp de celebrar la vuelta de un asesino. Se puso a discutir conmigo e insultar.

El filoetarra tenia cuenta desde hacía muchos años. Yo solo un par.

A los 2 minutos estaba baneado. Escribes para saber qué ha pasado, nadie responde.

Ya puedes exaltar el terrorismo, que si tu cuenta tiene muchos años eres intocable.

Mejor no entrar ahí, se ha convertido en foropodemos. Al final son los que tienen la pasta y dan las subvenciones.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (20 May 2022)

Quiero que Cristina Seguí me viole.


----------



## Lady_A (20 May 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Calla hdlgp calumniadora, nada de violación obesa misándrica.
> 
> Pide perdón por el retraso y por calumniar a los muchachos hdlgp.



Soy buena persona ni en 200 millones de años me crearía que alguien miente en eso. Simplemente mi mente no lo concibe. No hay mas. Tampoco he crecido con afán protagonista así que me es dificil de comprender que alguien haga algo así solo por llamar la atencion y no fui la única que lo creyó pues las noticias hablaban de marcas de golpes.



시켈 ! dijo:


> Hombre, han hablado hasta de partes médicos con signos de violación. Una supuestamente escapó , no querían denunciar de buenas a primeras, etc...todo eso son indicios de que puede ser verdad.




Yo tambien me lo creí. La historia era creible y las informaciones tambien. Si hasta dijeron que la de 13 tenia marcas en el cuerpo de forcejeo. Sencillamente pese a ese vídeo no puede ser que todos mientan. No tiene sentido alguno. Al menos para mi.

Igual una mintió pero ¿como va a tener marcas en el cuerpo de golpes la otra?

Por mucho que los periodistas sean unos matados no se van a inventar lo de marcas en el cuerpo de golpes. ¿o si? Aparte en las tertulias suele haber ex policías que estan en contacto directo con la policía en activo y periodistas que son amigos de cargos policiales y que tienen contacto directo con la policía.

Me resulta dificil de creer. Simplemente. No digo yo que todo sea un montaje, puede que lo sea. Solo que no lo racionalizo, nada mas. No lo hago porque para mi es un tema tan serio, que mi mente no llega a comprender como alguien mentiría en algo así. Pero claro, hay gente malvada y que miente, eso tambien es real.

Lo de la edad si que me parece increíble porque es fácilmente comprobable, principalmente porque los niños se escolarizan y muchas veces reciben dinero por ello. Eso sumado a que ya digo que en las tertulias hay ex policías que en cualquier momento reciben un telefonazo de los policías allegados y le dicen: No tienen esa edad, tienen 15 y 16.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?
> 
> Actualización: Los han dejado en libertad vigilada, el juez ha visto la jugada de las tipas



Como pueden ser tan HIJASDEPUTA??. COMO??? Solo 12 años hoyga, DOCE PUTOS AÑOS y ya estan chupandopollas, falsodenunciando y viogenizando.

Cuando pasen unos años darán con un moronegro que las cosa a puñaladas, el karma es lento pero implacable. 

Welcome refugees.


----------



## Educo Gratis (20 May 2022)

Otro fiasco feminista, a la que dan bombo y platillo a cualquier caso nuevo, termina explotandoles en la cara, y mira que los intentan seleccionar bien eh, pero esque no dan pie con bola macho...


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Como pueden ser tan HIJASDEPUTA??. COMO??? Solo 12 años hoyga, DOCE PUTOS AÑOS y ya estan chupandopollas, falsodenunciando y viogenizando.
> 
> Cuando pasen unos años darán con un moronegro que las cosa a puñaladas, es lo que merecen. El karma es lento pero implacable. Welcome refugees.



acaso no has visto en el telediario a los niños y niñas moviendo el culo como la zorrita de Eurovisión ?

Sinceramente no entendía la normalización de este tipo de exhibición sexual .

Después pasa lo que pasa. Aunque las declaraciones del obispo han sido difíciles de asimilar en las formas porque no se ha expresado bien...
en el fondo está claro lo que dice .






El obispo de Tenerife: 'Hay menores que desean el abuso e incluso te provocan' | elmundo.es


El obispo de Tenerife: Hay menores que desean el abuso e incluso te provocan Puede haber menores que sí lo consientan -referiéndose a los abusos- y, de hecho, los hay. Hay adolescentes de 13 años que son menores y están perfectamente de acuerdo y, además, deseándolo. Incluso si te descuidas te...




www.elmundo.es













Obispo de Tenerife: "Es que hay niños que provocan"







www.publico.es










Eurovisión . Eurodegeneración


haciendo un zaping acabo de ver la vergonzosa actuación de España en el patético festival de Euromierda.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## arrestado en casa (20 May 2022)

pero en qué quedamos? no había que condenarlos sin pruebas y aumentar más el feminazismo de España porque eran "amegos"?


----------



## Camarlengolazo (20 May 2022)

Las violaciones han dejado de ser lo que eran.
Los logros mas importantes de podemos:
Que la tan demoledora palabra fascista,ahora suena a un hueso del cuerpo.
Que la tan demoledora palabra violacion,ahora suena a aparato musical.
A pesar de lo demencial de esta formación política,están consiguiendo subnormalizar a todo el mundo.
Están enfermos y ni lo saben.
Habrá que dar las gracias a los moros y ya me jode.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2022)

Las mismas razones que tienen las sociedades de todo el mundo para prohibir el tráfico y consumo de drogas son las que en casi todo el planeta el sexo fuera del matrimonio está prohibido . Se considera una droga más que destruye la vida del individuo y del conjunto de la sociedad. 

El sexo es lo más viejo del mundo. Lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias . De hecho el coito es el proceso biológico que hace que las bacterias primigenias convertidas en óvulo y espermatozoides se encuentren para fundirse entre sí repitiendo el fenómeno que dio lugar al primer organismo pluricelular. 

Digo esto porque el semen no es un fin de fiesta para restregar en la cara o tragar . Es una asquerosa parafilia que hasta esta generación degenerada llevaría a cualquier persona al manicomio . Técnicamente es como tragarse los óvulos o la regla ( algunas lesbianas tienen esa parafilia ) 

Fueron nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas las que inventaron el cortejo al luchar entre sí para ver quien clavaba el aguijón calcáreo que insemina a la otra puesto que son hermafroditas. Quien pierde se convierte en hembra. 

Luego nuestros antepasados los peces inventaron el orgasmo. Un chute bioquímico/eléctrico que sincroniza la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación puesto que de otra manera se la llevaría el agua. 


Todos los animales sienten deseo y placer incluso con más intensidad que los humanos . Pero ellos son más contenidos entre otras cosas porque no tienen manos como los monos . Nuestros parientes los monos son los animales más pajilleros de la naturaleza y los humanos hemos heredado esa afición . 

De la misma manera que se educa a los niños a contenerse y no sean glotones con la comida y los dulces , también se les mantiene alejados de una actividad para la que no están preparados física ni mentalmente y que sin duda una incursión temprana al sexo cambia para siempre la vida de ese niño o niña . 

Pero lo mismo pasaría con un perro por ejemplo. Si a alguien se le ocurriese la nefasta idea de " tocar " a un perro , todo lo demás pasa a un segundo plano y sólo querrá repetir la experiencia.


----------



## No al NOM (20 May 2022)




----------



## Felson (20 May 2022)

No lo digo por este caso ni por ninguno, sino en general... Hay personas que son violadas y otras que son penetradas, aunque haya penetradas que se aprovechen de otras desgraciadamente violadas (cualquier violación es una desgracia, per se) para adquirir el mismo estatus por razones tan variadas como personas hay en la Tierra. Es una reflexión sin relación con este caso y he dicho personas, sin especificar sexo, género, sentimiento de género, edad, edad en las que haces tonterías, o de sexo o de biología alguna. Hablo en general, mi general.


----------



## Can Pistraus (20 May 2022)

la raza española es ruin y zafia, cuna de la depravación.
lka verdad es que los españoles sois seres inferiores


----------



## Camarlengolazo (20 May 2022)

Con está tu lectura de la situación,le estás dando una capa de barniz al echo bastante lamentable.
Imagino que no es tú intención,sueles ser una tía bastante sensata.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?
> 
> Actualización: Los han dejado en libertad vigilada, el juez ha visto la jugada de las tipas



Estos hijosdeputa quieren que sus madres sean iconos por ser las ultimas putas que hubo.


----------



## Josant2022 (20 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> la raza española es ruin y zafia, cuna de la depravación.
> lka verdad es que los españoles sois seres inferiores



Claro por eso te dominamos, porque somos inferiores


----------



## Pentotal_Sodico (20 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Soy buena persona ni en 200 millones de años me crearía que alguien miente en eso. Simplemente mi mente no lo concibe. No hay mas. Tampoco he crecido con afán protagonista así que *me es dificil de comprender que alguien haga algo así solo por llamar la atencion* y no fui la única que lo creyó pues las noticias hablaban de marcas de golpes.



Tu por ser mujer crees que conoces a las mujeres...A las mujeres se las conoce siendo HOMBRE. 

PUNTO.


----------



## eufor (20 May 2022)

El puto judío feo ese, la basura de código que se robó y la morralla que montó más lo que ha ido sumando ha sido más perjudicial para la humanidad que el propio Hitler, el enano austríaco se cepilló a millones pero es que este hijo de puta ha extendido la subnormalidad por todo el planeta y nos regala a millones de subnormales inútiles de por vida, en estas dos tenemos un claro ejemplo, a los que tener que aguantar...


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (20 May 2022)




----------



## Abort&cospelo (20 May 2022)

Joder, vaya manga de mongolicas. Estas mas alla de abrirse de piernas hacer malas pajas y peores mamadas, no valen ni pa tomar poe culo, desde la literalidad de la expresion. 
Por desgracia cada vez hay mas niñateria en esta cosa que nos obcecamos en llamar pais, y que en un futuro no tan lejano, toda esa eduxacion de alegoria del petardeo acabara por joder lo poco medio decente que hay aqui.


----------



## Charles B. (20 May 2022)

No os cuestionáis lo verdaderamente importante. ¿Cómo ha llegado esta llamada a hacerse pública para rentabilidad política de alguien?

Sí, ya sé que ser hombre blanco hetero en España hoy por hoy es poco menos que un delito, pero repito mi pregunta: ¿quién, por qué y para qué ha hecho esa filtración?¿Acaso estaba todo acordado desde el principio?

¿Alguien pagó a las putitas para que hicieran su paripé?

Añado que, como Franco el castrado (heridas de guerra o tara genética), soy apolítico.


----------



## Chiruja (20 May 2022)

Si el video es cierto y son las niñas las que hsblan, entonces estamos ante otra aberrante injusticia para los chicos. 

Como aquel tremendo caso de ensañamiento feminazi hacia los chicos jugadores de la Arandina.


----------



## stuka (20 May 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> hay algo que se llama karma... la vida se mueve en ciclos y en círculos.
> 
> así que... todo llega en su momento.
> 
> ninguna pena para las que tienen el alma tan negra siendo tan jóvenes. *lo que deben ver en sus hogares es el fiel reflejo de su comportamiento*.





Eso no es así. No tiene por qué ser así, quiero decir.

Desde hace muchos años, los niñatos no son educados por sus padres, sino por los planes escolares, los medios, redes sociales y su entorno de niñatos. Han quitado a los padres la potestad de influir y educar, pasando a ser meros sustentadores.


El Papa: “Los padres son custodios y no propietarios de sus hijos”

Casi todos los padres confirman lo dicho. Y los que no lo hacen se auto engañan y creen tener aún esa potestad.

Recuerda que las crias de 16 años podrán abortar sin permiso de los padres. Esta y otras barbaridades han conformado el mundo actual.
Es de primero de guardería conseguir adoctrinar las mentes de las nuevas generaciones.


----------



## alas97 (20 May 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Eso no es así. No tiene por qué ser así, quiero decir.
> 
> Desde hace muchos años, los niñatos no son educados por sus padres, sino por los planes escolares, los medios, redes sociales y su entorno de niñatos. Han quitado a los padres la potestad de influir y educar, pasando a ser meros sustentadores.
> 
> ...



Coincido con usted plenamente.

pero se de casos que las madres también las adoctrinan desde crías.

no es todo en la escuela publica.

existen hasta casos donde las madres manipulan a las crias para que digan que su padre la tocaba.









El padre acusado de abusar y violar a sus hijas en Zaragoza alega un "plan premeditado" de su mujer


El procesado, que se enfrenta a una condena de hasta 33 años de prisión, ha declarado este martes en el juicio que detrás de su "infierno" están las mentiras de su esposa. "Son lo más valioso que tengo en la vida", ha dicho, refiriéndose a las tres víctimas.




www.heraldo.es





y también de casos donde la cría de 11 años lo inventaba todo, porque su padre tenía otra novia y a ella no le gustaba.









Una niña declara al juez que se inventó la acusación de abusos sexuales contra su padre


Con lágrimas en los ojos el padre acusado de abusar de su propia hija durante cuatro años escuchó primero de la madre de la menor y después de la boca de la niña que se había inven




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 May 2022)

Los abusos, son los padres, que las visten como putas.


----------



## elchicho47 (20 May 2022)

Hijas de puta.
Y ahora que???


----------



## Oso Amoroso (20 May 2022)

Si no es fake los programas mañaneros de las charos pueden ser apoteosicos por el escorzo que van a tener que meter en su discurso preestablecido de antemano


----------



## John Smmith (20 May 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Si eran moronegros al menos tienen un punto a favor



Uno? En el NWO hay clases y las tias blancas no estan en la cuspide. 

Si todas las culturas de la humanidad, desde hace siglos, han actuado de una forma, ¿quizás haya una razón mas alla de los caprichos de algunos? Y no lo digo solo por el feminismo, si no en todos los aspectos. Quizás el lumpen somos lumpen porque no damos para más.


----------



## Antiparticula (20 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> ¿No está ocurriendo en demasiadas ocasiones como para que estalle de una puta vez la monstruosidad feminazi-transmaricabollo?
> 
> - El caso Juana Rivas (está en mi casa)
> -El caso de los del Arandina.
> ...



Te elvidas del caso de la "violación" en grupo de la feria de Málaga.
Ahí empezó todo.


----------



## bondiappcc (20 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?
> 
> Actualización: Los han dejado en libertad vigilada, el juez ha visto la jugada de las tipas



Poned la dirección del vídeo para los que no tenemos acceso al Twitter.

Si us plau.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (20 May 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> Que podrido esta todo. Lo que se comenta del final de los tiempos va a ser verdad.



Vendrán cosas peores dijo Jesús.


----------



## César Borgia (20 May 2022)

Pues los tanos no suelen dejar pasar estas cosas ............................


----------



## Hipérbole (20 May 2022)

Si esto es verdad, lo que cuenta el op, es una burla más (de las que llevamos ni se sabe). Por otra parte, lo que comentas, esa "educación" se trata sobre todo en faltar al varón (utilizarlo, despreciarlo, burlarse, etc.)¿Qué hay hombres que se portan así con las mujeres? Bueno, sería muy cínico no admitirlo, pero los que fomentan esto son más cínicos aún pues no ponen el ejemplo de lo que se predica. Es como echar gasolina y soplar sobre el fuego; es decir, en vez de castigar una mala actitud o delito, se castiga al colectivo masculino y fomenta el odio entre sexos. Así todo lo que pueda pasar irá irremediablemente a peor. Tan simple como eso, que la maldad no entiende de sexo. Según las circunstancias, cada quien que vaya con mala fe, hará el daño que pueda hacer.


----------



## porromtrumpero (20 May 2022)

Si es cierto que los detenidos son etnianos, la siguiente noticia que se oiga sobre ellos no va a ser muy buena para las chavalas.......


----------



## Antiparticula (20 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> acaso no has visto en el telediario a los niños y niñas moviendo el culo como la zorrita de Eurovisión ?
> 
> Sinceramente no entendía la normalización de este tipo de exhibición sexual .
> 
> ...



Así es.
Si un grupo de chavales se reunen ,no es para forzar a una chicas.
Se reunen de forma inocente según lo que han aprendido para unos folleteos sanos.

Pero en la asignatura de idelogia de genero nadie les explicó que la edad de consentimiento en Estepais son los 16 y lo que implica


----------



## César Borgia (20 May 2022)

En el periódico Levante , que viene a ser El País a nivel regional, dicen que la jueza deja en libertad a los acusados por los wassap de las niñas que ha aportado la defensa.....

"la jueza sí que hace referencia a cuestiones aportadas por los letrados de la defensa como las «contradicciones aparentes» de las niñas o «unos mensajes de Whatsapp», que deberán ser analizados en una fase más avanzada."









La jueza deja en libertad a los cinco menores detenidos por la violación grupal de Burjassot


No cuestiona el relato de las niñas pero alude a unos wasaps de las menores esgrimidos por las defensas




www.levante-emv.com





Otro caso que pasará al olvido porque no conviene al relato feminazi.


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> La gente no es consciente hasta que punto un hombre está JODIDO si una mujer quiere joderlo.
> 
> Estoy hasta los cojones de lidiar todos los días con feminazis, y sus políticas de mierda.




Da miedo este pais , es como vivir en un infierno: nuncafollismo, leyes anti hombre, desempleo, bajos salarios, vivienda cara...





Hipérbole dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, lo que cuenta el op, es una burla más (de las que llevamos ni se sabe). Por otra parte, lo que comentas, esa "educación" se trata sobre todo en faltar al varón (utilizarlo, despreciarlo, burlarse, etc.)¿Qué hay hombres que se portan así con las mujeres? Bueno, sería muy cínico no admitirlo, pero los que fomentan esto son más cínicos aún pues no ponen el ejemplo de lo que se predica. Es como echar gasolina y soplar sobre el fuego; es decir, en vez de castigar una mala actitud o delito, se castiga al colectivo masculino y fomentar el odio entre sexos. Así todo lo que pueda pasar irá irremediablemente a peor. Tan simple como eso, que la maldad no entiende de sexo. Según las circunstancias, cada quien que vaya con mala fe, hará el daño que pueda hacer.




Ahora van a por los puteros. Que por estadística y poder adquisitivo la mayoria son españoles.

El objetivo es cargarse al hombre blanco no hay más

O espabilamos o nos van a pasar la apisonadora por encima...


----------



## BAL (20 May 2022)

Son también psy ops como el covid, pero a menos escala y más baratas de llevar a cabo, pero muy eficientes también


----------



## Chortina de Humo (20 May 2022)

arangul dijo:


> senor llevame
> si teneis hijos ,comed hierba si hace falta,pero procurad llevarlos a buenos colegios de pago,no hay otra



Y fuera de España a ser posible


----------



## fluffy (20 May 2022)

Alucinante el grado de degeneración moral a que ha llegado España. Esto es lo que sale de las escuelas españolas.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (20 May 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Si es cierto que los detenidos son etnianos, la siguiente noticia que se oiga sobre ellos no va a ser muy buena para las chavalas.......



Lo son ,acaban de salir en las noticias las familias.


----------



## mullban (20 May 2022)

Empoderamiento en estado puro. Pero nadie dice nada a excepción de un par de foros de dudosa reputación.


----------



## Napalm (20 May 2022)

Tengo un medio conocido, el típico eterno adolescente soltero entradito en años, que usa mucho las aplicaciones de citas.

Pues me comentó no hace mucho, tras un par de copas, que el siempre graba las relaciones que tiene. Inicialmente por morbo.

Que siempre intenta llevar a los ligues a casa y allí tiene una cámara estratégicamente oculta y graba todo.

Que es una cámara sin conexión a internet, del tipo de las cámaras que se ponen en los coches. Desde un principio sabía que iban a ser grabaciones privadas y que nunca se las iba a enseñar a nadie.

Me comenta que guarda las grabaciones unas semanas y que si, que se ve un par de veces en ese tiempo el vídeo pero que al cabo de un tiempo prudencial las borra.
Nadie sabe que existen esas grabaciones. 

Creo que es lo mejor que se puede hacer. Se dio cuenta que es un plus de tranquilidad. Que el se sabe mayor y en ocasiones se lleva a casa a "chavalas" que parecen un poco desequilibradas y que haciendo eso, se siente más protegido en caso que se le vaya la cabeza al día siguiente y se inventé una violación.

Me dice que, "al vivir en una urbanización privada con cámaras. El ligue puede demostrar fácilmente que estuvo en su casa, y una vez demostrado eso, para la justicia, la violación ya es un hecho"

Es increíble tener que estar así.


----------



## kicorv (20 May 2022)

Vosotros no espabiléis. No salgáis a la calle ni a protestar ni por imaginación. A chuparla.


----------



## vanderwilde (20 May 2022)

Lo primero es que en España está la vergüenza perdida desde hace décadas, lo segundo es que esto se ha convertido en un manicomio, no, peor, allí dentro están más cuerdos, y lo tercero es que España necesita una limpieza con urgencia. Limpieza que vendrá antes o después.

Y ojo cuidado que así las gastan desde las niñas pasando por las madres y hasta las abuelas. Lo que les dicen a diario por el televisor.


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Lo gracioso de todo esto es que aunque se vea en sede judicial ese documento donde salen riéndose, la fiscalía y el propio Tribunal harán verdaderas peripecias para poder obviar esto...alegarán que lo están intentando ironizar para poder soportar el dolor...



Acordaos de cuando una se tuvo que agarrar a varias pollas para no caerse


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Han quedado en libertad todos los detenidos.

Circulen

Otra psy ops para entretener a los borregos mientras el pais está decadente y sin futuro.


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

*jueza decreta libertad vigilada para los cinco detenidos acusados de violar a dos niñas en Burjassot
Dos de los menores declaran que mantuvieron relaciones sexuales consentidas** con las víctimas y los otros tres niegan haber participado en los hechos | *








La jueza decreta libertad vigilada para los cinco detenidos acusados de violar a dos niñas en Burjassot


Dos de los menores declaran que mantuvieron relaciones sexuales consentidas con las víctimas y los otros tres niegan haber participado en los hechos | la Fiscalía había




www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## FilibustHero (20 May 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Tengo un medio conocido, el típico eterno adolescente soltero entradito en años, que usa mucho las aplicaciones de citas.
> 
> Pues me comentó no hace mucho, tras un par de copas, que el siempre graba las relaciones que tiene. Inicialmente por morbo.
> 
> ...




Eso no vale para nada, si la chica "se siente violada" las grabaciones lo único para lo que pueden servir es para confirmar la violación. Mira las fotos de la de la manada cogiendo rabos a dos manos o comiéndoles el culo para lo que sirvieron, para demostrar que estaba aterrorizada.


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Desempleo
Salarios de mierda
Subnormales remando 
Políticos y monarquia corrupta
Persecución al hombre blanco
Noticias de mierda
Colas para pedir ayudas o comida
Colas para pedir citas o gestiones
Enchufados y empleados públicos llevándoselo calentito a costa de tu sudor



España pais podrido,


----------



## Juan Niebla (20 May 2022)

joer con 16 años y ya follan más que todo el foro junto


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Así es.
> Si un grupo de chavales se reunen ,no es para forzar a una chicas.
> Se reunen de forma inocente según lo que han aprendido para unos folleteos sanos.
> 
> Pero en la asignatura de idelogia de genero nadie les explicó que la edad de consentimiento en Estepais son los 16 y lo que implica



Es tan absurdo qué de un día para otro un terrible delito se convierta en un juego divertido, que no tiene ningún sentido.

Y recordemos que fue en el 2015 cuando se elevó la edad de consentimiento sexual de los 13 a los 16 años.


Las autoridades saben de sobra que la edad de iniciación al sexo en España es a los 13.
Habría que ver cuántas orgías habrían hecho antes las susodichas.






Si en España vacunan a los niños y niñas de 11 años contra el papiloma venéreo y las verrugas anogenitales es porque tienen sexo a esa edad , no ?


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brvtal-chanel-dice-que-perdio-la-virginidad-a-los-11-anos-con-kevin-el-malote.1788857/ https://www.informacion.es/alicante/2022/05/25/conseller-sanidad-amplia-ninos-12-66522177.html...




www.burbuja.info














La edad de consentimiento sexual se elevará de 13 a 16 años


La reforma del Código Penal despenalizará las relaciones entre menores



www.google.es















Ni el feminismo ni la izquierda: quien aumentó la edad del consentimiento sexual a los 16 años fue el PP


19, 22 y 24 años tenían los jugadores del Arandina Fútbol Club cuando agredieron sexualmente y tuvieron acceso carnal con una chica que sabían que tenía 15...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## SilviuOG (20 May 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> A quien sí que habría que pegar un tiro en la nuca es a las hijas de puta a las que no les importa arruinar la vida a unos chavales por llenarse el bolsillo o por su cuarto de hora de fama.
> Y a los planchabragas que, sabiendo que esto ocurre y no solo no lo denunciáis y lo perseguís, sino que lo defendéis y lo avalais, espero que el tiro no os lo den en la nuca sino en el estómago para que sufrais como perros, planchabragas de los cojones.



Puto psicópata, son NIÑAS, tienen 12 años joder!!!
Que puta tara mental puedes tener para ir contra unas niñas???
Esas niñas son víctimas de una puta sociedad de mierda, de unos padres subnormales (probablemente muy parecidos a ti en cuanto a intelecto), son hojas en una ola que las lleva a la destrucción.
Vete a tomar por culo, animal.
Que putos psicópatas hay en este foto, joder???


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Eso no vale para nada, si la chica "se siente violada" las grabaciones lo único para lo que pueden servir es para confirmar la violación. Mira las fotos de la de la manada cogiendo rabos a dos manos o comiéndoles el culo para lo que sirvieron, para demostrar que estaba aterrorizada.



El problema , es que la palabra de la mujer ESTá por encima de todo , va a misa.

Como ha comentado un forero que dice que un amigo filma a tias que se folla para curarse en salud , bien, *eso no vale para NADA*

Puede estar disfrutando esa mujer y a la mañana siguiente decir que la estuviste violando por mucho que presentes las imágenes de que lo estabais pasando bien....

Hay toda una artilleria para aplastar al hombre blanco principalmente al hombre blanco y no van a dar un paso atrás...

*NO.LO.VAN A DAR*


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es tan absurdo qué de un día para otro un terrible delito se convierta en un juego divertido, que no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> Y recordemos que fue en el 2015 cuando se elevó la edad de consentimiento sexual de los 13 a los 16 años.
> 
> ...



Las mujeres tienen muy fácil el acceso al sexo en este pais. ESPAÑA es el puto Eden para ellas..

El hombre es lo.contrario a pajas y al nuncafollismo crónico y AHORA ni a putas puede ir...


España esea acabada


----------



## eltonelero (20 May 2022)

Yo si tuviera un hijo adolescente le diria que españolas ni les dirija la palabra y evite contacto visual. 
Que se centre en ponerse en forma+idiomas y a los 16-18 le buscamos algo para pasarse veranitos en el norte de Europa estudiando/currando + follando piboncetes que ni existen aqui.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Lo gracioso de todo esto es que aunque se vea en sede judicial ese documento donde salen riéndose, la fiscalía y el propio Tribunal harán verdaderas peripecias para poder obviar esto...alegarán que lo están intentando ironizar para poder soportar el dolor...



Eso depende ¿son sevillanos?



Murray's dijo:


> El problema , es que la palabra de la mujer ESTá por encima de todo , va a misa.
> 
> Como ha comentado un forero que dice que un amigo filma a tias que se folla para curarse en salud , bien, *eso no vale para NADA*
> 
> ...



Sí vale.

Vale para que te metan más años por filmarla contra su voluntad, delitos contra la intimidad, alevosía, ventaja, nocturnidad…


----------



## FilibustHero (20 May 2022)

Da igual si después de salir de follar declara ante notario que se sintió de puta madre y que se corrió muy agusto. Años después de echar el polvo puede recordar "repentinamente" que se sintió violada y denunciar.


----------



## Shingen (20 May 2022)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Puto psicópata, son NIÑAS, tienen 12 años joder!!!
> Que puta tara mental puedes tener para ir contra unas niñas???
> Esas niñas son víctimas de una puta sociedad de mierda, de unos padres subnormales (probablemente muy parecidos a ti en cuanto a intelecto), son hojas en una ola que las lleva a la destrucción.
> Vete a tomar por culo, animal.
> Que putos psicópatas hay en este foto, joder???



Una mierda para ti mugroso, son putillas que con tal de hacerse famosas no les importaba destrozar la vida de otros. Son escoria.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Eso depende ¿son sevillanos?



Con el Arandina F.C. pasó tb.


----------



## FilibustHero (20 May 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Eso depende ¿son sevillanos?



¿has visto su cara en los medios? ¿su nombre? ¿su apellido? ¿su profesión? ¿su lugar de trabajo? ¿has visto a sus familiares entrevistados por los periodistas? pues eso...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (20 May 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Pues ojito que puede amanecer Burjassot ensangrentado,son etnianos y ellos tienen su propia justicia.Esta tarde han agredido a los periodistas que estaban cubriendo la noticia en el juzgado ,y decían que todo se lo habían inventado las niñas.



Ojalá los payos nos defendiéramos igual que ellos ante las agresiones.


----------



## Cleonte (20 May 2022)

En el Mundo también aparece la noticia, así que va confirmándose que no hubo violación. Yo flipo con la mierda que deben tener esas dos en la cabeza.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 May 2022)

Que opina la forera @Lady_A ?

Esas leyes que ella defiende lleva a crear este tipo de monstruos.


----------



## romeoalfa (20 May 2022)

13 años y con etnianos uno detrás de otro…


----------



## romeoalfa (20 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo si tuviera un hijo adolescente le diria que españolas ni les dirija la palabra y evite contacto visual.
> Que se centre en ponerse en forma+idiomas y a los 16-18 le buscamos algo para pasarse veranitos en el norte de Europa estudiando/currando + follando piboncetes que ni existen aqui.



el feminazismo criminal está por toda Europa….no es algo sólo de aquí… es un chiringuito a nivel global, me atrevería a decir que por el norte está más extendido


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Con el Arandina F.C. pasó tb.



Ya. Era una forma fácil de preguntar y que supierais la respuesta, porque si pregunto si son españoles va a depender de qué tipo de españoles, que hoy ya hay españoles de cualquier clase.

Tengo entendido que las condenas exagerada y ridículamente grandes de los del arandina fueron acortadas severamente cuando el covid las cubrió con su manto. Al menos alguno de ellos.

Un país que legisla y juzga en función de Susana griso y similares. Que piensa y opina atraves de sus bocas de cloaca. 
Donde los jueces tienen miedo de ellas y juzgan en función del daño que puedan hacerles…no es un país, es un chiringuito platanero.


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> *13 años* y con etnianos uno detrás de otro… menudas



Parece que tienen algunos más. 

No obstante a esas edades es cuando empiezan a tener sexo muchas de ellas y algunos de ellos...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> A ver .. el caso Arandina tiene serios matices .
> En primer lugar ,si los chicos hubiesen tenido 17 o 18 años seguramente no estarían condenados .



No digas tonterías, los habrían condenado igual, aplicando la ley del menor, pero dentro de las condenas a los menores, éstas habría estado en el mismo rango de gravedad, de hecho, se alegó en el juicio la proximidad de edad, e incluso alguna pericial que indicaba que de inteligencia iban TODOS a la par, y se lo pasaron por los cojones. 

A lo que me refiero con el caso Arandina es que tienes audios de la tia diciendo que como se vayan de la lengua, cuenta todo e inventando cosas. 

Y para el Tribunal hay momentos en los que infiere que la chica es madura, y otros en los que es inmadura, haciendo un juego ABSURDO de zigzagueo jurídico y que se estudiará sin duda en el futuro como ejemplo de CAGADA MONUMENTAL, donde la doctrina de género estaba enseñando la patita.

Ni más ni menos.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> A ver .. el caso Arandina tiene serios matices .
> En primer lugar ,si los chicos hubiesen tenido 17 o 18 años seguramente no estarían condenados .



No digas tonterías, los habrían condenado igual, aplicando la ley del menor, pero dentro de las condenas a los menores, éstas habría estado en el mismo rango de gravedad, de hecho, se alegó en el juicio la proximidad de edad, e incluso alguna pericial que indicaba que de inteligencia iban TODOS a la par, y se lo pasaron por los cojones. 

A lo que me refiero con el caso Arandina es que tienes audios de la tia diciendo que como se vayan de la lengua, cuenta todo e inventando cosas. 

Y para el Tribunal hay momentos en los que infiere que la chica es madura, y otros en los que es inmadura, haciendo un juego ABSURDO de zigzagueo jurídico y que se estudiará sin duda en el futuro como ejemplo de CAGADA MONUMENTAL, donde la doctrina de género estaba enseñando la patita.

Ni más ni menos.


----------



## bondiappcc (20 May 2022)

Esto huele a holgorio infantil.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Ya. Era una forma fácil de preguntar y que supierais la respuesta, porque si pregunto si son españoles va a depender de qué tipo de españoles, que hoy ya hay españoles de cualquier clase.
> 
> Tengo entendido que las condenas exagerada y ridículamente grandes de los del arandina fueron acortadas severamente cuando el covid las cubrió con su manto. Al menos alguno de ellos.
> 
> ...



Rebaja de pena a los jugadores de La Arandina y absuelto uno de ellos: fue abuso sexual, no agresión

El TSJ de Castilla y León rectifica notablemente la sentencia de la Audiencia de Burgos y ve contradicciones en la víctima.

El TSJ ha estimado en parte los recursos de apelación de los exjugadores y, además de absolver a Raúl Calvo, ha rebajado la pena a los otros dos acusados, dejándola en cuatro años de prisión para Carlos Cuadrado -conocido como 'Lucho'- y tres años para Víctor Rodríguez, 'Viti'. 

Afortunadamente en instancias superiores tuvieron algo de cordura, pero vamos, para mi deberían salir absueltos, la pena de banquillo ya ha sido más que suficiente.


----------



## Alf_ET (20 May 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Pues ojito que puede amanecer Burjassot ensangrentado,son etnianos y ellos tienen su propia justicia.Esta tarde han agredido a los periodistas que estaban cubriendo la noticia en el juzgado ,y decían que todo se lo habían inventado las niñas.



Han tenido que ir los geo a detenerles y han sido recibidos como héroes al salir del juzgado. 
A la etnia le da todo igual, lo único importante es su familia. Si todos hiciéramos lo mismo, los políticos no se reirían de nosotros igual que no se ríen de la etnia.


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

80% de mujeres en edad de entre 13 y 60 años follan con el 10% de los hombres...

Por eso algunos hombres no paran de follar y otros moriran vírgenes o catarán de uvas a peras o irán pagando..

La mayoria de mujeres follan
Hombres la minoria

Las otras que no follan con hombres son lesbianas ...o muy muy feas con alguna tara que desprende rechazo


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No. Siempre que hay etnia o moretes de por medio, es la justificación que suelen usar para no inculpar a nadie.



Claro claro, solo funciona si eres un blanquito español y vales para los carroñeros mediáticos, sino te absuelven o te condenan pero con poquito ruido.


----------



## Fermi (20 May 2022)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Eso da igual, como al parecer los presuntos son moritos, los nacionalpagafantas ya han dictado sentencia y se han puesto la armadura de de salcadoncellas.



Yo que soy antimoros de mierda, si son inocentes a su casa. Si son culpables, al mar con ellos.

Pero mucho me temo que es otro caso más de denuncia falsa.


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Han tenido que ir los geo a detenerles y han sido recibidos como héroes al salir del juzgado.
> A la etnia le da todo igual, lo único importante es su familia. Si todos hiciéramos lo mismo, los políticos no se reirían de nosotros igual que no se ríen de la etnia.




Y si ahora los vigilan es porque saben que hay posibilidad de represalias. Si no ni los vigilarian.

Pues yo me habia creido.la historia, como nos engañan...al final pasará de verdad y no nos lo creeremos


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Claro claro, solo funciona si eres un blanquito español y vales para los carroñeros mediáticos, sino te absuelven o te condenan pero con poquito ruido.



Aqui los han soltado porque son menores y ha sido un invent de las chavalas , probablemente la presión de los gitanos en comisaria, el miedo que se les tiene, también ha hecho algo, pero si son inocentes sinceramente me da igual el color de piel, y deben ser libres


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Aqui los han soltado porque son menores y ha sido un invent de las chavalas ,



Eso parece, hay contradicciones insalvables y claro, son menores. Recordemos que hasta el asesino de la katana estuvo en libertad a la espera de Juicio.


----------



## Murray's (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Eso parece, hay contradicciones insalvables y claro, son menores. Recordemos que hasta el asesino de la katana estuvo en libertad a la espera de Juicio.



Y ese era blanquito.

Pero hay que reconocer que entonces no.habia tanta artilleria contra hombre blanco. El feminismo solo descarga contra el hombre blanco que es quien conaideran el eje del mal porque las ha estado sometiendo por el tema patriarcal y machismo.

En el cerebro progre de esas feministas no comprenden que en otras razas , no blancas, se da ese patriarcado o machismo e incluso es peor para esas mujeres , todo hipocresia.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y ese era blanquito.
> 
> Pero hay que reconocer que entonces no.habia tanta artilleria contra hombre blanco. El feminismo solo descarga contra el hombre blanco que es quien conaideran el eje del mal porque las ha estado sometiendo por el tema patriarcal y machismo.
> 
> En el cerebro progre de esas feministas no comprenden que en otras razas , no blancas, se da ese patriarcado o machismo e incluso es peor para esas mujeres , todo hipocresia.



Si que la hay pero tampoco pueden hacer cosas muy exageradas porque sino nos dariamos cuenta del despropósito. Con el arandina estuvo a punto de ocurrir eso. Aquí tenemos el hándicap de que son menores y seguramente etnianos.

Nunca vi las redes tan ardiendo contra una sentencia injusta.

Tienen que ir con un nivel para no pasarse de frenada.


----------



## Vctrlnz (20 May 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por acostarse con menores. Como si fuera consentido.... Los menores no pueden consentir nada..
> 
> Por eso me parece bien que les metan un puro a los asaltacunas.



Las menores si pueden abortar sin consultar a nadie que lo ha aprobado Montero.


----------



## Derroition Man (20 May 2022)

Independientemente de lo que haya ocurrido, os digo que el asunto no va a durar mucho en los mass mierda, los implicados son etnianos.


----------



## Telema108 (20 May 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> Que podrido esta todo. Lo que se comenta del *final de los tiempos* va a ser verdad.
> ​

















​


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2022)

arangul dijo:


> senor llevame
> si teneis hijos ,comed hierba si hace falta,pero procurad llevarlos a buenos colegios de pago,no hay otra



O lo que se lleva haciendo en Alemania desde hace bastante tiempo: Colegios cristianos aunque no vayas a la iglesia desde que te bautizaron.

En Alemania es un secreto a voces. Incluso los propios colegios solo dan un par de clases de religión.


----------



## Karlb (20 May 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> Que podrido esta todo. Lo que se comenta del final de los tiempos va a ser verdad.



Hace más de 20 años en los coles de pago algunos adolescentes se ponían de farlopa en plena clase.


----------



## Gotthard (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Da miedo este pais , es como vivir en un infierno: nuncafollismo, leyes anti hombre, desempleo, bajos salarios, vivienda cara...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo que ya nos apisonaron.


----------



## Abrojo (20 May 2022)

Pero tienen doce o quince y dieciséis? Son pocos años de diferencia pero media un abismo en según que cosas


----------



## Marvelita (20 May 2022)

Se esta fomentando, aunque sean casos concretos como el 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 de denuncias falsas, este tipo de comportamientos ...

Como sale gratis...


----------



## Gotthard (20 May 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> existen hasta casos donde las madres manipulan a las crias para que digan que su padre la tocaba.



La mayoria de los procesos penales por abuso sexual a menores por parte de progenitor tienen ese origen. 

El dia que las denuncias falsas se paguen con una pena equivalente al delito falsodenunciado vamos a tener que cerrar tribunales por falta de casos.


----------



## elchicho47 (20 May 2022)

Bueno algunos personas que conozco dicen que es un caso aislado
Espero que estas pequeñas putas lo paguen caro muy caro


----------



## Patito Feo (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Y esta es la realidad detrás de muchas "violaciones" en grupo.



Tema TABU en burbuja. ojo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Eso parece, hay contradicciones insalvables y claro, son menores. Recordemos que hasta el asesino de la katana estuvo en libertad a la espera de Juicio.



Eso que se lo digan a Sandro Rosell.


----------



## BudSpencer (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Aqui los han soltado porque son menores y ha sido un invent de las chavalas , probablemente la presión de los gitanos en comisaria, el miedo que se les tiene, también ha hecho algo, pero si son inocentes sinceramente me da igual el color de piel, y deben ser libres



Son menores y además gitanos.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Eso que se lo digan a Sandro Rosell.



Lo de Sandro no tiene nada que ver con esto.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Aqui los han soltado porque son menores y ha sido un invent de las chavalas , probablemente la presión de los gitanos en comisaria, el miedo que se les tiene, también ha hecho algo, pero si son inocentes sinceramente me da igual el color de piel, y deben ser libres



los han soltado pero quedan con cargos porque aunque las relaciones son consetidas una tiene menos de 16 años, pero ojo, una de las chicas tambien debe ser procesada por abuso sexual puesto que tiene 16 años y uno de oos chicos tiene 15 años, ademas de por denuncia falsa y simulacion de delito ambas.

si no las procesan estamos ante uno de los casos mas graves de prevaricacion de la democracia, motivado por discriminacion sexual y odio racial.

la familia del chico de 15 años debe denucniar a la de 16 años por abuso sexual.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 May 2022)

Veis como una hostia a tiempo arregla muchas cosas?

Si me duele más a mí que a ti


----------



## B. Golani (20 May 2022)

TODOS LOS INDICIOS HASTA AHORA , APUNTAN A K LOS SUPUESTOS AGRESORES SON DE LA ETNIA INNOMBRABLE


----------



## Romu (20 May 2022)

Que penica ver a unas adolescentes contentas porque van a salir en la tv hablando de su violación colectiva.
Esta generación de canis y chonis son involución total.

Y a la prensa .... ya le vale . Hablar de niñas de 12 años cuando en realidad tienen 16.


----------



## fachacine (20 May 2022)

La cosa ha estado siempre muy Clara, no sé de qué os extrañáis


----------



## cujo (20 May 2022)

pues ellas parecen gitanas o payas agitanadas.


----------



## JvB (20 May 2022)

Su minuto de gloria a costa de ser inimputables .... bien, vamos bien


----------



## estrujillo (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Lo gracioso de todo esto es que aunque se vea en sede judicial ese documento donde salen riéndose, la fiscalía y el propio Tribunal harán verdaderas peripecias para poder obviar esto...alegarán que lo están intentando ironizar para poder soportar el dolor...



Si hay que agarrar un pene para no caerse, se agarra.


----------



## Octubrista (20 May 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Eso que se lo digan a Sandro Rosell.



Sandro Rosell era un "desclasado", no era de la camada nacionalista (como el de ahora, Laporta, u otros anteriores), ni tenía la protección de "Madrit", era un enemigo para ambos bloques, y no tener padrinos, ni nada que ofrecer o comerciar, pagar.

Si hubiese "robado" o servido a los fines de alguno de los bloques, hubiera tenido el tratamiento "político" benigno de los políticos.

Con estos chicos no se cebarán mucho porque son gitanos, y chocan dos colectivos explotados por la propaganda progresista (minoría étnica oprimida, y mujeres jóvenes menores), y muestra la contradicción propia de las propagandas; que llega cuando dos colectivos de la propaganda chocan.

Los mass media no explotarán el tema, los de esta manada no son como los de Pamplona, y no son explotables.


----------



## Eremita (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Lo gracioso de todo esto es que aunque se vea en sede judicial ese documento donde salen riéndose, la fiscalía y el propio Tribunal harán verdaderas peripecias para poder obviar esto...alegarán que lo están intentando ironizar para poder soportar el dolor...



Es que todo eso, lo invalida el tribunal, dice que no es válido, que no conste, y a tomar por culo, se fuman un puro.


----------



## Kurten (20 May 2022)

Y eees uuuurgeeeeenteeeeeee!!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (20 May 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Pues eso , ya nacen expertas en viogen , Sarna con gusto...



Años de cursillos 016, pero las mates las llevan mal.


----------



## Catalinius (20 May 2022)

Gracias Monty


----------



## Conan76 (20 May 2022)

Aqui teneis a donde nos ha llevado la cultura de los influencers y las Kim Kardashian de la vida.

Niñas dispuestas a lo que sea por el puto famoseo.

BLACK MIRROR.


----------



## javso (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> 80% de mujeres en edad de entre 13 y 60 años follan con el 10% de los hombres...
> 
> Por eso algunos hombres no paran de follar y otros moriran vírgenes o catarán de uvas a peras o irán pagando..
> 
> ...



Para corregir ese desequilibrio, ya están nuestras autoridades encargándose de fomentar la homosexualidad masculina y el cambio de sexo. Tradicionalmente se hacía a base de guerras. La URSS perdió entre 20 y 30 millones de personas en la SGM, la inmensa mayoría hombres jóvenes. Los pocos que volvieron a casa después de pasarlas putas, tenían matrioskas para elegir.


----------



## CommiePig (20 May 2022)

faltan 20.000 millones de € de dinero remero, en el charo ministerio de escolta nanys

hay que parar a franco


----------



## sivigliano (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> A ese caso me refería cuando he dicho que el Tribunal haría verdaderas peripecias para obviar esto...en el Arandina hay un audio de la victima diciendo que cuenta todo E INVENTANDO...mientras se denota que ella sabe perfectamente lo que hacía con ellos.



Y eso los salvó en apelación para no comerse 38 años de condena. De hecho uno de los tres quedó absuelto y los otros dos con penas de pocos años. En este caso sí sirvió la grabación.


----------



## trinidad Santos (20 May 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Veis como una hostia a tiempo arregla muchas cosas?
> 
> Si me duele más a mí que a ti



Efectivamente


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 May 2022)

Familiares y amigos reciben entre vítores y aplausos a los cinco menores acusados de violar presuntamente a dos niñas de 12 años


Los familiares y amigos de los cinco menores detenidos por violar presuntamente a dos niñas de 12 años en Burjassot (Valencia) han recibido a los jóvenes a su salida de los juzgados entre vítores y aplausos.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Marvelita (20 May 2022)

en la tb parecian, por la familia, todos gitanos. Y por el acento de una de las que hablan parece que tb...

Estas tiene toda la pinta de que sabían lo que iban a hacer.


----------



## elmegaduque (20 May 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Se les nota traumatizadas por la "salvaje violacion".



Igual de traumatizadas que la gorda de la manada, que en pocas horas se jaztaba en redes sociales de sus "ojeras de coca".

La diferencia es que aquí los autores son marrones.


----------



## Escombridos (20 May 2022)

Alucinante.


----------



## Kabraloka (20 May 2022)

ireno no dirá nada, como de costumbre.

Todo sea por su chaletazo


----------



## lefebre (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Aqui los han soltado porque son menores y ha sido un invent de las chavalas , probablemente la presión de los gitanos en comisaria, el miedo que se les tiene, también ha hecho algo, pero si son inocentes sinceramente me da igual el color de piel, y deben ser libres



Ya hubo otro caso en Málaga con una tipa de la feria. También una jueza y amenazas de los familiares en el juzgado. La jueza se acojona y totalmente libres. En esa ocasión hasta los de no me acuerdo la etnia salieron dando los datos exactos de la víctima. Creo que la jueza no tienen protección y se acojonan vivos, al igual que los casos de palizas al médico, hospital,.o en la puerta de comisarías cuando de les va a denunciar.


----------



## Napalm (20 May 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Eso no vale para nada, si la chica "se siente violada" las grabaciones lo único para lo que pueden servir es para confirmar la violación. Mira las fotos de la de la manada cogiendo rabos a dos manos o comiéndoles el culo para lo que sirvieron, para demostrar que estaba aterrorizada.



Si bueno...pero creo que en el caso de la manada alegaron que se sintió intimidad, no que había entrado al portal obligada. Del intento de entrar en un hotel hay imagenes

Si en el vídeo demuestras que la chica está ahi porque quiere, no está amenazada ni intimidada ni obligada...entiendo que poco puede alegar para defender que ha sido violada.

Ahora....con esta panda de hijos de puta que legislan, vete tú a saber.


----------



## FilibustHero (20 May 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Si bueno...pero creo que en el caso de la manada alegaron que se sintió intimidad, no que había entrado al portal obligada.
> 
> Si en el vídeo demuestras que la chica está ahi porque quiere, no está amenazada ni intimidada ni obligada...entiendo que poco puede alegar para defender que ha sido violada.
> 
> Ahora....con esta panda de hijos de puta que legislan, vete tú a saber.



Si la voluntad de acudir voluntariamente se puede decidir años después de haber acudido a la cita ¿como demuestras que acudió voluntariamante? La chica puede hacer una declaración jurada ante notario después del polvo. Y después de la declaración jurada se desdice y afirma que firmó la declaración jurada porque estaba absolutamente muerta de miedo. No hay escapatoria.

Esto es como tratar de convencer a un católico de que Dios no existe o a un ateo de lo contrario. Cuando las reglas del juego son inventadas (como en el caso de los católicos) es absolutamente inútil discutir nada. No puedes ganar por definición.


----------



## DarkNight (20 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?
> 
> Actualización: Los han dejado en libertad vigilada, el juez ha visto la jugada de las tipas



Unas hijas de Puta, que al igual que la gorda de "la manada", no tienen ningun problema en ARRUINAR la vida de hombres para así salir en la TV y dar rienda suelta al feminazismo que las enseñado. Saben las leyes que hay y se creen impunes


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Como pueden ser tan HIJASDEPUTA??. COMO??? Solo 12 años hoyga, DOCE PUTOS AÑOS y ya estan chupandopollas, falsodenunciando y viogenizando.
> 
> Cuando pasen unos años darán con un moronegro que las cosa a puñaladas, el karma es lento pero implacable.
> 
> Welcome refugees.



FOSOGORILEO para las "niñas. Que AVRAN JRANDE.


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 May 2022)

Pues como pasó con los que jugaban en no sé qué equipo de fútbol


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (20 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y ese era blanquito.
> 
> Pero hay que reconocer que entonces no.habia tanta artilleria contra hombre blanco. El feminismo solo descarga contra el hombre blanco que es quien conaideran el eje del mal porque las ha estado sometiendo por el tema patriarcal y machismo.
> 
> En el cerebro progre de esas feministas no comprenden que en otras razas , no blancas, se da ese patriarcado o machismo e incluso es peor para esas mujeres , todo hipocresia.




Tras linchar a los muchachos como buen virgendorítico, ahora a culpar a la Luna.

Eres un mierda, un nuncafollista que cree que ejerciendo de caballero blanco follará.

Y por eso esos muchachos follan más que tú (lo que no es nada destacable dicho sea de paso).

Eres un hdlgp, en una sala sin estado de derecho te encerraba yo encantado con los familiares de los muchachos tras leerles tus mensajes en este foro hdlgp.

Pide perdón a los muchachos por calumniarlos huelebragas, y luego pide perdón por tu retraso.


----------



## cujo (20 May 2022)

los del secretariado gitano van a tener trabajo esta semana...


----------



## Burbujarras (20 May 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> los han soltado pero quedan con cargos porque aunque las relaciones son consetidas una tiene menos de 16 años, pero ojo, una de las chicas tambien debe ser procesada por abuso sexual puesto que tiene 16 años y uno de oos chicos tiene 15 años, ademas de por denuncia falsa y simulacion de delito ambas.
> 
> si no las procesan estamos ante uno de los casos mas graves de prevaricacion de la democracia, motivado por discriminacion sexual y odio racial.
> 
> la familia del chico de 15 años debe denucniar a la de 16 años por abuso sexual.



Dios mío de mis santísimas, menuda pedofilia más desatada nos ha tocado vivir en éste país! Pónganles en el registro sexuac de por vidaaa!

Eso les pasa por dejar legislar a los boomers paranoicos del "15 años tiene mi amor" en plan represor y follagringo, que es de donde salen estas leyes cretinas.


----------



## Juanchufri (20 May 2022)

Lo mejor, los chavales al final:_ "qué guarras son", "sulo quien salí en la tele"_


----------



## Albertojosua (20 May 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Es lo que pasa por acostarse con menores. Como si fuera consentido.... Los menores no pueden consentir nada..
> 
> Por eso me parece bien que les metan un puro a los asaltacunas.



De la legislación española al respecto, no tienes mucha idea. No?


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 May 2022)

Estamos viviendo la época mas infame y decadente de la historia. El fin de los tiempos? Sin duda, porque todas las señales están ahí.


----------



## gester (20 May 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Tengo un medio conocido, el típico eterno adolescente soltero entradito en años, que usa mucho las aplicaciones de citas.
> 
> Pues me comentó no hace mucho, tras un par de copas, que el siempre graba las relaciones que tiene. Inicialmente por morbo.
> 
> ...



Grabar a una persona sin su consentimiento es ilegal y le puede caer un buen puro.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (20 May 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> No tienen 12, tienen 15 y 16. Es que mienten hasta en la edad al dar la noticia.



Fuente de lo de la edac? Porque en todos lados dicen 12


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (20 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA QUE COJONES ESTÁ PASANDO.
> 
> ¿COMO COJONES PODEMOS PERMITIR QUE CRÍAS DE 12 AÑOS SE RÍAN DE METER A HOMBRES INOCENTES EN LA CÁRCEL?
> 
> Actualización: Los han dejado en libertad vigilada, el juez ha visto la jugada de las tipas



Por culpa de gente así después cuando alguien dice algo que le ha pasado de verdad se duda de su palabra.


----------



## Risitas (20 May 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> De la legislación española al respecto, no tienes mucha idea. No?



La edad de consentimiento sexual es la edad que las leyes establecen para que una persona pueda dar su consentimiento a la hora de mantener relaciones sexuales. En España esta edad se establece en los 16 años.

Esto significa que *los menores de 16 años no pueden dar su consentimiento para tener relaciones sexuales* y, de darse, esta actividad podría considerarse como abuso sexual o agresión sexual. Sin embargo, el Código Penal establece una *excepción cuando el autor sea una persona próxima al menor en cuanto a edad y madurez*.

Según la noticia 12..


----------



## Terminus (20 May 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Porque hubo “intimidación ambiental” y no física. Tócate los cojones.



Ni un grito que no fuera de placer salió de esa boca

Si te violan gritas, te retuerces, muerdes, lloras, pegas..........


----------



## Elbrujo (20 May 2022)

Bueno si se demuestra que pusieron denuncia falsa las que deberian acabar en la carcel.son ellas


----------



## Albertojosua (20 May 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> La edad de consentimiento sexual es la edad que las leyes establecen para que una persona pueda dar su consentimiento a la hora de mantener relaciones sexuales. En España esta edad se establece en los 16 años.
> 
> Esto significa que *los menores de 16 años no pueden dar su consentimiento para tener relaciones sexuales* y, de darse, esta actividad podría considerarse como abuso sexual o agresión sexual. Sin embargo, el Código Penal establece una *excepción cuando el autor sea una persona próxima al menor en cuanto a edad y madurez*.
> 
> Según la noticia 12..



Te has respondido perfectamente.


----------



## Demi Grante (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Lo gracioso de todo esto es que aunque se vea en sede judicial ese documento donde salen riéndose, la fiscalía y el propio Tribunal harán verdaderas peripecias para poder obviar esto...alegarán que lo están intentando ironizar para poder soportar el dolor...



Véase el caso del Arandina, de como un putón con antecedentes de tratamiento psiquiátrico, que en un juicio con audios y mensajes que reconoce a una amiga que tuvo sexo consentido y que quería repetir, cómo le jodió la vida a 3 jugadores de fútbol inocentes.

El problema es como La Manada, esos jueces corruptos saben que si a un caso mediático aplican la justicia, su carrera se verá truncada.


----------



## Sputnik (20 May 2022)

Cuando al menos un par de generaciones de mujeres, estan siendo adoctrinadas como hembras lascivas, groseras y casquivanas, sin etica ni por supuesto moral, al amparo de una ideologia venenosa, como el actual "feminismo", hay poco que hacer, el cancer social llega a los huesos


----------



## Von Rudel (20 May 2022)

España es una dictadura de Charos que nos oprime a los hombres.


Debemos unirnos los hombres sin fisuras para acabar con esta Charocracía a cualquier coste.


----------



## Risitas (20 May 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Te has respondido perfectamente.



Que la menor tiene 12 años, y los autores, son varios menores entre 15 y 17.

A no ser que hablemos de una persona diferente.


----------



## midelburgo (20 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> España es una dictadura de Charos que nos oprime a los hombres.
> 
> 
> Debemos unirnos los hombres sin fisuras para acabar con esta Charocracía a cualquier coste.



No te preocupes, el wahabismo ya esta en ello.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (20 May 2022)

No lo dicen pero viendo el vídeo se puede sacar conclusiones no muy buenas hacia ellas. Se jactan incluso de que van a ganar de ese modo dinero. ¿Crees que las víctimas en lo primero que piensan es en cuanto van a ganar de dinero? Más bien piensan en meter entre rejas a los culpables durante una buena temporada para que no les suceda eso a otras personas.


----------



## Aeneas (20 May 2022)

Pues yo veo los mismos ingredientes que en el tema de la manada. Niñatos de mierda y canis (lo digo también por las chavalas) jugando a ser muy guay haciendo orgias que les queda grande. A eso le sumas que las gitanos/canis no tienen mucha materia gris y son peores que perros en celo. Y pasa esto.

A la de la manada si los canis no le hubiesen robado el móvil a la niñata ni nos habríamos enterado, igual que en este caso si los gitanos no se hubiesen sumado al gang bang pues tampoco.

En vez de soltar chorradas feministas y tonterías, bastaría con meterle 2 tortazos a cada uno (niñas incluidas) y se acababa la tontería. Pero claro, en el fondo se trata de engrasar el negocio de la concubina de la rata.

Y por cierto, gitanos y menores. Les van a comer los huevos.


----------



## kusanagi (20 May 2022)




----------



## elchicho47 (20 May 2022)

12 , 13, 16 me da igual son unas hijas de la gran puta. Esta en busca y captura de un sexto chico . Una de estas zorras la llevaron al hospital con signos de agresión sexual. Una polla, malditas putas


----------



## Von Rudel (20 May 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> 12 , 13, 16 me da igual son unas hijas de la gran puta. Esta en busca y captura de un sexto chico . Una de estas zorras la llevaron al hospital con signos de agresión sexual. Una polla, malditas putas



Ahora el culo morado es sintoma de agresión sexual. Y ella pidiendo que le azoten el culo.


----------



## BudSpencer (20 May 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> los han soltado pero quedan con cargos porque aunque las relaciones son consetidas una tiene menos de 16 años, pero ojo, una de las chicas tambien debe ser procesada por abuso sexual puesto que tiene 16 años y uno de oos chicos tiene 15 años, ademas de por denuncia falsa y simulacion de delito ambas.
> 
> si no las procesan estamos ante uno de los casos mas graves de prevaricacion de la democracia, motivado por discriminacion sexual y odio racial.
> 
> la familia del chico de 15 años debe denucniar a la de 16 años por abuso sexual.



Esto sólo aplica cuando la diferencia es muy grande.


----------



## elchicho47 (20 May 2022)

Lo que jode es que la peña se lo cree todo, nadie ha visto este video.


----------



## DonManuel (20 May 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Ni un grito que no fuera de placer salió de esa boca
> 
> Si te violan gritas, te retuerces, muerdes, lloras, pegas..........



Quieres decir que si te violan no le lames el ojete al violador?


----------



## weyler (20 May 2022)

Esas follan mas que todo el foro junto


----------



## elchicho47 (20 May 2022)

Este tema me tiene encendido, necesito más información.


----------



## elchicho47 (20 May 2022)

Putos progres defendiendo y justificando a estas zorras


----------



## Alfa555 (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> No digas tonterías, los habrían condenado igual, aplicando la ley del menor, pero dentro de las condenas a los menores, éstas habría estado en el mismo rango de gravedad, de hecho, se alegó en el juicio la proximidad de edad, e incluso alguna pericial que indicaba que de inteligencia iban TODOS a la par, y se lo pasaron por los cojones.
> 
> A lo que me refiero con el caso Arandina es que tienes audios de la tia diciendo que como se vayan de la lengua, cuenta todo e inventando cosas.
> 
> ...



Socialmente tendrás mucha razón ...pero yo estaba hablando de jurídicamente . Como veo que jurídicamente no tienes ni puta idea y los demás aspectos me dan un poco igual ...pues no hay discusión porque no hablamos de lo mismo


----------



## Tanchus (20 May 2022)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Puto psicópata, son NIÑAS, tienen 12 años joder!!!
> Que puta tara mental puedes tener para ir contra unas niñas???
> Esas niñas son víctimas de una puta sociedad de mierda, de unos padres subnormales (probablemente muy parecidos a ti en cuanto a intelecto), son hojas en una ola que las lleva a la destrucción.
> Vete a tomar por culo, animal.
> Que putos psicópatas hay en este foto, joder???



Las niñas no tienen 12, sino 15 y 16 años.
"Hojas en una ola que las lleva a la destrucción..."
En fin, sin comentarios. Bueno, sí, sólo uno: tus padres sí que debían ser subnormales. Y lo malo es que a tu madre no le importó abrirse de piernas delante de ellos.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Socialmente tendrás mucha razón ...pero yo estaba hablando de jurídicamente . Como veo que jurídicamente no tienes ni puta idea y los demás aspectos me dan un poco igual ...pues no hay discusión porque no hablamos de lo mismo



Estoy hablando de aplicar la ley del menor y me dices que hablo socialmente? Eres tonto? Estoy hablando jurídicamente en todo momento. 

La mafia feminazi en España puede ir a por menores si son malvados españoles blancos.

Y eso se ve reflejado en los tribunales.


----------



## Alfa555 (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Estoy hablando de aplicar la ley del menor y me dices que hablo socialmente? Eres tonto? Estoy hablando jurídicamente en todo momento.
> 
> La mafia feminazi en España puede ir a por menores si son malvados españoles blancos.
> 
> Y eso se ve reflejado en los tribunales.



Si . Se te ve entendido en derecho si ... De hecho no voy a decirte en que te equivocas jurídicamente ,seguramente como soy tonto es estaré yo equivocado


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (20 May 2022)

Sabeis quién va a a la cárcel el que ha filtrado el vídeo y ha dicho "Que guarras son"


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Si . Se te ve entendido en derecho si ... De hecho no voy a decirte en que te equivocas jurídicamente ,seguramente como soy tonto es estaré yo equivocado



Soy todo ojos shur. Cuando gustes.


----------



## arandel (20 May 2022)

Caso Arandina 2.0. Son impunes destrozando vidas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 May 2022)

arangul dijo:


> senor llevame
> si teneis hijos ,comed hierba si hace falta,pero procurad llevarlos a buenos colegios de pago,no hay otra



El social-comunismo está cada vez impidiendo más y más eso...


----------



## Primitivo (20 May 2022)

Ya desde crías pisoteando al débil, es biología, se necesita una mano fuerte total sobre las mujeres, no hay otra salida.


----------



## Alf_ET (20 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sabeis quién va a a la cárcel el que ha filtrado el vídeo y ha dicho "Que guarras son"



También es menor


----------



## vinavil (20 May 2022)




----------



## blatet (20 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> España es una dictadura de Charos que nos oprime a los hombres.
> 
> 
> Debemos unirnos los hombres sin fisuras para acabar con esta Charocracía a cualquier coste.



No dudes de que detrás de toda esta historia del progresismo y del feminismo hay hombres, no mujeres.
La difusión de ideología es un arma de guerra, interna o externa.

Aparte, las mujeres carecen de la capacidad intelectual necesaria para planificar y montar todo esto. Eso sí, para hacer lo que les manden sin cuestionarlo y para imitar lo que hagan las demás, son perfectas. Las mujeres no son más que la tropa.


----------



## Gotthard (20 May 2022)

Las denuncias falsas, instrumentales o frívolas hacen que haya verdaderas violadas que tienen que pasar un calvario de exploraciones porque los tribunales estan hasta los huevos de que miles de flipadas denuncien violaciones por despecho, porque les han pillado poniendo cuernos o porque se ha corrido la voz en su entorno de que comen pollas a pares.


----------



## snoopi (20 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Al final, sobre 1:26, una de ellas dice algo como "no vamos a contar la pasta que nos..."



Pasta a gitanos??? Hay q ser idiotas follarse tanos. Van a ir al cementerio antes de cobrar nada. Eso se les hace a jugadores pijines de futbol


----------



## EsDePobres (20 May 2022)

Los menas al paredón.


----------



## gpm (20 May 2022)

Pensaba que @xicomalo era lo más bajo del foto, pero no.


----------



## jolu (20 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Frase lapidaria al final, jajaja



¿Alguien puede escribir la frase final?


----------



## jolu (20 May 2022)

Sólo digo una cosa:

CHELETE


----------



## dac1 (20 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Cuando moros sean mayoría y la sharia se implante ya no se reiran



Lo estoy deseandooo


----------



## Tomatitochan (20 May 2022)

esas guarras tienen menos credibilidad que un príncipe nigeriano


----------



## ZX9 (20 May 2022)

Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.



Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.



Casi todos fumaban, hasta los críos de once años y echaban despreocupadamente las colillas y la ceniza al suelo. Un muchacho de quince años miraba porno delante de todos en un portatil y se quejaba de que no tenía donde meterla y su padre le dice: "Pues aquí tienes a tu tía, vete con ella a la cama". Y responde el mozo: "Bah, ya se la hi metido muchas veces, ya me aburre". Me sacaron un carajillo de napoleón y un davidoff y al final me dijo ella que la acompañara.



Me llevó a un cuarto donde sacó unas mantas muy gruedas y encendió otra estufa de butano. Me dijo que acaba de discutir con ex-marido y que del cabreo que había pillado había decidido acostarse con el primero que se lo pidiera, que resultó ser yo. Cuando se caldeó el ambiente nos despelotamos y terminamos follando durante un par de horas. Chichi muy estrecho, teticas de perra. Mamadas buenísimas por la falta de incisivos, se dejaba dar por todos los lados y a pelico, se tragaba la leche.... Al salir de la casa su hermano se despidió efusivamente de mí y me dijo que siempre se llevaba bien con todos los amigos de su hermana, que le gustaba como eran.



El peor chocho que he tenido el honor de saborear fue el suyo. ¿Sabéis el chiste del que no tenía olfato pero le lloraban los ojos? Pues está basado en hechos reales. Aquello tenía un olor tal que te hacía llorar, cosa normal porque emanaba gases y el ojo se protege. Se te quedaba en los labios como un picor persistente de guindilla, y al hacer contacto la lengua con aquello me supo a hierro, como cuando tocas con la punta de la lengua una pila para ver si tiene carga. Era una mezcla de salazón picante con olor a ultratumba. Pero no podía dejar de libar.



Luego me contó que le habían echado mal de ojo y que tenía que llevar una cabeza de ajo en la copa izquierda del sujetador, cerca del corazón, para que el mal de este lo absorbiera la cabeza de ajo y lo erradicase. Me dijo que a la semana se lo quitó y estaba negro, signo de que había sido curada. Siempre sospeché que en el chocho se metió otra cabeza de ajos y ahí seguía, macerando hasta que el mal se fuese.



Estuve dos meses y medio yendo a esa casa un par de veces a la semana hasta que llegó un día que dejó de cogerme el teléfono y nunca supe más de ella (Ella no me llamó nunca a mí). Nunca tuve ganas de ir a la casa e investigar que porqué no me cogía el teléfono. Me quedé aliviado de hecho.



Las gitanas son la hostia en la cama, junto a las ecuatorianas y una de Talavera con las que estuve liado un tiempo de las mejores experiencias de mi vida.


----------



## jolu (20 May 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo he leído este relato en alguna otra parte.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 May 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola clavisto


----------



## Kicki (20 May 2022)

Aunque cuesta creerlo una de las chicas acaba de cumplir 13. Una de sus amigas ha dicho en Instagram que tienen videos de ellas gritando y etc y que ya los subirán así que esas crías se van a salir con la suya.

Les daría antes presunción de inocencia pero ese video lo dice todo.


----------



## elchicho47 (20 May 2022)

Lo que no tengo claro es sobre la edad de estas zorras


----------



## ApartapeloS (20 May 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que se folla a una gitana, ni pierde ni gana


----------



## Antiparticula (20 May 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Aunque cuesta creerlo una de las chicas acaba de cumplir 13. Una de sus amigas ha dicho en Instagram que tienen videos de ellas gritando y etc y que ya los subirán así que esas crías se van a salir con la suya.
> 
> Les daría antes presunción de inocencia pero ese video lo dice todo.



Que tenían cuenta insta era evidente.


----------



## Kicki (20 May 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Lo que no tengo claro es sobre la edad de estas zorras



13 recién cumplidos.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 May 2022)

Yo ya sabía desde la primera vez que lo ví mencionado en las noticias que estás perras se lo habían inventado todo.
En el momento en que oí que fue en una casa abandonada en la que quedaron con ellos ya sabía que era mentira todo.

Da gracias a que eran gitanos y seguramente esto les sude la polla que te cagas. A ver si hay suerte, estos cinco son gitanos de clan con cojones y tradición y se cobran su venganza.
A por ellas suprimos, tenéis mi apoyo al 100%.


----------



## Kicki (20 May 2022)

Lo has entendido al revés.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 May 2022)

Quedaron por Instagram con ellos, se fueron juntitos a una puta casa abandonada VOLUNTARIAMENTE donde se Charo hasta unos cigarros con ellos y allí follaron. 
Estoy más informado yo que tú, payaso.

Y respecto a lo otro: ¿no te enteras de que en mi mensaje ya he escrito que ayer nada más oír esto en el telediario ya supe que era mentira?
¿No te enteras de que no he necesitado que ninguna Charo me confirme nada porque ya estaba al 90% seguro?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 May 2022)

Vamos a ver trozo de mierda con patas: esa era la versión que dió una de ellas ayer, la otra dijo que entraron voluntariamente y esto último es lo que se ha acabado por demostrar.
El que no se quiere enterar eres tú, planchabragas tironucable.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da para serie.


----------



## elchicho47 (20 May 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> 13 recién cumplidos.



Madre mia


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 May 2022)

El que no se entera eres tú, payaso de los cojones. Esa es la versión que dió UNA DE ELLAS y que se demostró como falsa, la otra dijo que quedaron en un parque y luego les acompañaron a la casa ellas mismas.
Las edades que han dado los medios se sabe que son falsas dicho por la propia madre de una de ellas, ellos también son menores de edad y hasta una de las dos dijo que a uno se lo quería follar (si no lo hizo ya) voluntariamente.

Insisto, planchabragas nucafollista de mierda, ERES TÚ EL QUE NO SE ENTERA DE QUE ESTAS DOS SON UNAS MENTIROSAS DE MIERDA.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 May 2022)

Ya van unas cuantas veces que se ha dicho por mí y por otros, pero parece que a algunos no os entra:

- Una violación SIEMPRE ES UN DELITO, SIN IMPORTAR EDAD

- El sexo consentido entre menores NO ES UN DELITO

El sexo consentido solo es delito si hay implicado un mayor de edad y que la diferencia de edad sea manifiesta. Es decir un chico de 18 que sale con una chica de 15 y que a lo mejor llevan uno o dos años de novios, no es delito el sexo consentido.

Todo esto se discutió en el caso de Arandina y se trajo toda la legislación vigente. Revisa el caso y la sentencia del TSJ de Castilla y León.

Y te recuerdo que aun existe el principio de inocencia, aunque cada vez se están saltando mas un principio fundamental en una sociedad democrática, que no son culpables hasta que se demuestre, es decir no tienen que demostrar que son inocentes, es la otra parte la que tiene que demostrar que son culpables. Y con este video quizás no lo tengan muy fácil para demostrarlo.


----------



## naipe opaco marfil (20 May 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Al final, sobre 1:26, una de ellas dice algo como "no vamos a contar la pasta que nos..."





Yo entiendo "no vamos a contar ná hasta que nos..."

Me parecen demasiado subnormales como para andar pensando en dinero, se las ve tan contentas de que van a salir en la tele, aunque sea por un juicio por violación.


----------



## Brigit (20 May 2022)

“Sí fue sí”
Afortunadamente son tan tontas que ellas mismas se descubren.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

No fue consentido y por eso salen riéndose y diciendo que van a hacerse famosas, no se si eres troll o directamente SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Como que la otra no se rie, putísimo subnormal, si a mi me hubieran violado lo ultimo que hago es un directo en instagram, y aguantar a mi amiga riéndose de lo que me ha pasado diciendo que nos vamos a hacer famosas.

En serio, eres tonto o qué cojones te pasa? De verdad crees que es compatible una violación grupal con la actitud posterior?

A parte hay un momento en la conversación que dice que si fue consentido.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Venga que si, que estoy viciado con instagram, y por eso en cuanto me violan 5 chavales, estoy de risas con mi amiga por un directo del insta...no digas chorradas por favor.


----------



## Kicki (20 May 2022)




----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065134



Como no...la jueza reconduciendo a la víctima / testigo...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065134



Como no...la jueza reconduciendo a la víctima / testigo...


----------



## tv eye (20 May 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065134



Me cago en mi pvta bida, qué basura de sociedad hemos creado, virgen santa.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

No se rie no...venga deja de decir tonterias.

Cambiandose los filtros de instagram...pero nada, que me han violado...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Me cago en mi pvta bida, qué basura de sociedad hemos creado, virgen santa.



Mira lo que dice, yo no consentí nada por mi edad.

Osea que ya está claro que aunque ella consintiera no consiente por la edad, no porque ella dijera que no...

Suma eso a una Juez y fiscal feminazis y ya tienes el combo perfecto.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Habla con cualquier tia que haya sido violada y le preguntas si despues de haber sido violada es capaz de hacer un directo donde su amiga se rie diciendo que se van a hacer famosas, mientras se cambia los filtritos de instagram.

Y si, se rie, no a carcajadas, pero se rie en más de una ocasión.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Habla con cualquier tia que haya sido violada y le preguntas si despues de haber sido violada es capaz de hacer un directo donde su amiga se rie diciendo que se van a hacer famosas, mientras se cambia los filtritos de instagram.

Y si, se rie, no a carcajadas, pero se rie en más de una ocasión.


----------



## tv eye (20 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Mira lo que dice, yo no consentí nada por mi edad.
> 
> Osea que ya está claro que aunque ella consintiera no consiente por la edad, no porque ella dijera que no...
> 
> Suma eso a una Juez y fiscal feminazis y ya tienes el combo perfecto.



A eso me refería, a ver a una niña (porque son niñas, joder), hablar asi, tan de vuelta de todo, en una situación así de desagradable, pues da mucho que pensar. Yo con 14 años era un crio que me afectaba cualquier cosa, por chorrada que fuera, lo normal en un niño. Pero eran los 90, no los tiempos extraños que vivimos.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (20 May 2022)

Mira la publicación del forero. Está bastante claro lo que ha pasado.


----------



## César Borgia (21 May 2022)

El padre de una de las menores ya ha presentado una* denuncia formal *en la que ha aportado no solo los *‘nicks’ de los autores* de los comentarios –hay al menos* cuatro usuarios distintos denunciados*–, sino también los *pantallazos *que acreditan esas amenazas. 









Padre de una víctima: "No vamos a tolerar que arrastren por el suelo a nuestras hijas. Los únicos culpables son los violadores"


Las familias de las niñas sometidas a agresiones sexuales por un grupo de jóvenes en Burjassot denuncia amenazas graves a las menores: «Una paliza os tendrían k dar pa aprender»




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (21 May 2022)

Que eso me toca los huevos, tambien es falso que salgan riéndose y diciendo que se van a hacer famosas? 

A lo que me refiero es a la publicacion donde dice que aunque hubiera prestado consentimiento, por su edad no podría prestarlo...esa es la reconducción de la fiscalía y jueza tantas veces observada en estos casos.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (21 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El padre de una de las menores ya ha presentado una* denuncia formal *en la que ha aportado no solo los *‘nicks’ de los autores* de los comentarios –hay al menos* cuatro usuarios distintos denunciados*–, sino también los *pantallazos *que acreditan esas amenazas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quizá si su hija no hubiera salido riéndose en directos de instagram, no le habrían hecho ninguna campaña de nada.


----------



## Murray's (21 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El padre de una de las menores ya ha presentado una* denuncia formal *en la que ha aportado no solo los *‘nicks’ de los autores* de los comentarios –hay al menos* cuatro usuarios distintos denunciados*–, sino también los *pantallazos *que acreditan esas amenazas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero que edad tienen las niñas?

No eran 16? Tienen 12?

Siguen sin rectificar los medios


----------



## Boba Fet II (21 May 2022)




----------



## Karlb (21 May 2022)

Esto me recuerda a claramente a lo de y el anillo pa cuando.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (21 May 2022)

Una puta mierda vas a hacer un directo en instagram después de que me hayan violado, con una amiga que se rie y dice que vamos a ser famosas...no digas gilipolleces, si te han violado lo último que haces es eso, por mucha brecha generacional.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (21 May 2022)

Por un lado tenemos a un presuntos agresores, menores de edad, que salen del juzgado por la puerta grande y a hombros. Por otro a unas presuntas agredidas, también menores de edad, que salen jijieando y supermegaemocionadas en plan "que fuerte tía" porque van a salir por la tele y tendrán que ir a los juzgados.


Solo puedo deciros que a mí estas cosas me superan. Yo no entiendo que estamos haciendo como sociedad que no cortamos "por lo sano" estos comportamientos


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (21 May 2022)

Que no es compatible, frivolizar de algo del que no has sido partícipe ok, frivolizar sobre tu propia violación? No digas gilipolleces. Habla con cualquier tia que haya sido abusada sexualmente y les preguntas si es compatible una cosa con otra.

A parte cualquier psicólogo forense va a confirmarte lo que te digo, siempre que no sea un feminazi.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (21 May 2022)

Tu ves otra porque tienes la perspectiva trastocada, y ves a unas niñas inocentes cuando no lo son. 

Una niña inocente al haber sido violada no ironizaría como lo hace en el video, y mucho menos permitiría que su amiga se riera de lo famosas que van a ser.


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 May 2022)

Yo no me creo ni una violacion en grupo si no le dan una paliza a la mujerA, tiene que tener marcas de alguna hostia, moretones de aguantarle brazos y piernas… y otro detalle importante es que pueda demostrar QUE NO QUEDÓ CON LOS VIOLADORES, QUE NO ESTABA DE PASEO CON ELLOS, QUE NO SALIÓ DE UN BAR DE COPAS VOLUNTARIAMENTE CON ELLOS… pero sobre todo que NO LES COMA EL OJETE NI SE LES AGARRE A LAS POLLAS PARA NO CAERSE .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> ¿No está ocurriendo en demasiadas ocasiones como para que estalle de una puta vez la monstruosidad feminazi-transmaricabollo?
> 
> - El caso Juana Rivas (está en mi casa)
> -El caso de los del Arandina.
> ...



Añade el caso de la "violación grupal" en la feria de Málaga (creo) que resultó que en verdad fue sexo consentido, había muchos testigos que así lo dijeron, y la denunciante se echó para atrás y dijo que sí, que había sido todo consentido pero que denunció porque no quería que la llamaran puta


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 May 2022)

Es que viendo estos vídeos se tendría que despenalizar la violacion si ellas acuden voluntariamente al lugar donde teóricamente “LAS VIOLAN”, una cosa es LEFARLAS y otra violarlas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Antiparticula (21 May 2022)

Es delito sólo porque lo dice la ley.
Si la ley dijese que se puede follar con 13 años ,no sería delito.

Es como el aborto. La ley decia antiguamente que era delito y ahora no.

Putos progres y sus argumentos superlegalistas solo cuando les interesa.


----------



## Antiparticula (21 May 2022)

No, la ley no está para eso.
Está para que una niñata de 15 pueda arruinar la vida a un chaval de 20.


----------



## lasnubes07 (21 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> No, la ley no está para eso.
> Está para que una niñata de 15 pueda arruinar la vida a un chaval de 20.



Sabes cuándo un chaval de 20 años no arruina ? Cuando piense con la cabeza , las mujeres no tenemos la culpa de que hay chavales tontos perdidos


----------



## Antiparticula (21 May 2022)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Sabes cuándo un chaval de 20 años no arruina ? Cuando piense con la cabeza , las mujeres no tenemos la culpa de que hay chavales tontos perdidos



Cuando los chavales piensen con la cabeza pasaran de vosotras como de la mierda..


----------



## lasnubes07 (21 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Cuando los chavales piensen con la cabeza pasaran de vosotras como de la mierda..



Jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja si seguro , quizás hasta nos hacéis un favor , mejor sola que mal acompañada


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> ¿Por qué los jóvenes no vocalizan y tienen una dicción penosa?



Les explotaría una de las tres neuronas.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (21 May 2022)

En este caso ellos lo tienen un poco mejor sólo por ser menores. Este tipo de pruebas ya se ha visto en repetidas ocasiones que de poco sirven para la defensa.


----------



## romeoalfa (21 May 2022)

Las feminazis dicen que no hay denuncias falsas…. Irán a enfrentarse con lso etnianos?


----------



## César Borgia (21 May 2022)

Según el vídeo que han puesto de Cristina Seguí y Javier Negre la información de la edad etc la ha sacado de "medios policiales" , su marido es un policia nacional de la UIP de Valencia y este caso ha pasado en Valencia, lo que quiere decir que contactos tiene para saber esa información. 

Las "niñas" no tienen pinta de 12 años , no se que decirte quien miente aquí..........................


----------



## dinodini (21 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Y esta es la realidad detrás de muchas "violaciones" en grupo.



Incluidas las que hacen los inmigrantes, no?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (21 May 2022)

dinodini dijo:


> Incluidas las que hacen los inmigrantes, no?



Evidentemente no, si nos enteramos de las de los inmigrantes es porque ya es demasiado para taparlo.


----------



## dinodini (22 May 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Evidentemente no, si nos enteramos de las de los inmigrantes es porque ya es demasiado para taparlo.



Una joven sueca se enfrenta a esta petición de multa de la Fiscalía por, supuestamente, inventarse que fue agredida sexualmente por tres jóvenes magrebíes en el municipio de Benalmádena


----------



## zapatitos (22 May 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> ¿Por qué los jóvenes no vocalizan y tienen una dicción penosa?




Se llama analfabetismo creo.

Que yo y muchos de mi generación seamos unos analfabetos porque no tuvimos mucha oportunidad de ir a la escuela pues vale y tiene un pase pero que lo sean todos estos que la cultura la tienen ahí al alcance de la mano pues es para ponerles a igualar los montes con las mesetas de sol a sol a pico y pala.

Saludos.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (22 May 2022)

dinodini dijo:


> Una joven sueca se enfrenta a esta petición de multa de la Fiscalía por, supuestamente, inventarse que fue agredida sexualmente por tres jóvenes magrebíes en el municipio de Benalmádena



Y? Eso extrapoló a los medios antes de que se hablara de que es falso o sólo después?
No hace falta que contestes.


----------



## Pollo69 (22 May 2022)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Sabes cuándo un chaval de 20 años no arruina ? Cuando piense con la cabeza , las mujeres no tenemos la culpa de que hay chavales tontos perdidos



Claaaarooo pobrecitas las mujeresss pobres víctimas


----------



## Floky (22 May 2022)

Si es mi hija la reviento a palos.


----------



## Froco (22 May 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Esto me recuerda al apuñalador de culos de Londres, Rhynwick Williams. Dicen que estalló la histeria y que muchas mujeres para darse de notar aseguraron que las había atacado el monstruo de Londres, y claro al necesitar un culpable acabaron señalando al tal Williams. Estamos hablando de 1788, imaginaos ahora con la viogen y el sistema educativo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acojonante


----------



## 21creciente (22 May 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Las feminazis dicen que no hay denuncias falsas…. Irán a enfrentarse con lso etnianos?



No


----------



## Kovaliov (23 May 2022)

La violación debe ser como cualquier otro delito. La sola palabra de la víctima no debe servir de nada. Los hechos hay que probarlos. El que acusa tiene el deber de probar. Si no tienes pruebas te jodes y te aguantas.

En mi ya larga vida he conocido numerosas ilegalidades, pero no tenía pruebas y me tuve que callar.


----------



## HaCHa (23 May 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Si es mi hija la reviento a palos.



¿Cómo? ¿Le desgarran el coño entre seis y tú la revientas a palos?


----------



## Floky (24 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Le desgarran el coño entre seis y tú la revientas a palos?



Si es que los hijos de puta os descubrís solos, has escuchado el audio?
A ver si tienes suerte y te desgarran el culo a ti.


----------



## Murray's (24 May 2022)

Tremendo









Un acusado de la violación de Burjassot y la víctima intentaron quedar días después


La investigación por una violación grupal en Burjassot (Comunitat Valenciana) acontecida el pasado domingo ha aportado una nueva prueba que podría probar la intención de la víctima en volver a encontrarse con los supuestos agresores en el mismo lugar, una casa abandonada del municipio.




www.20minutos.es





Giro de 180° la presunta niña queria volver a quedar presuntamente para sexo con uno de ellos...

Alguien ha vuelto a ver esta historia en tv?


----------



## Sportacus (24 May 2022)

Te abren un telediario con el asunto de Burjasot, y van viendo que el asunto no es cómo se esperaba, y si te he visto no me acuerdo,silencio informativo.¿Verdad?, Golpe...Matías...


----------



## César Borgia (27 May 2022)

Ha desaparecido de los medios.....................................................


----------



## stuka (27 May 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Ha desaparecido de los medios.....................................................




Cómo encontrarlo en este siglo XXI de la comunicación.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 May 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> La violación debe ser como cualquier otro delito. La sola palabra de la víctima no debe servir de nada. Los hechos hay que probarlos. El que acusa tiene el deber de probar. Si no tienes pruebas te jodes y te aguantas.
> 
> En mi ya larga vida he conocido numerosas ilegalidades, pero no tenía pruebas y me tuve que callar.



Exacto, si no puede probarlo no eres culpable según la ley y la constitución, constitución que jueces y políticos usan para limpiarse el culo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

La Fiscalía abre diligencias contra Cristina Seguí por los mensajes de odio a las víctimas de la violación de Burjassot


Se investiga de oficio si la difusión del vídeo de las menores es constitutivo de un delito contra la intimidad o una posible revelación de secretos




www.levante-emv.com


----------

